# What Do You Hate About the Body



## Judge Spear (Jul 31, 2012)

First thing I want to know is a normal function you hate. Not that you die. Too easy. Not that you get sick, can get fat, any easily preventable issues, gender related, or unique physical ailments that you may have gotten at birth or just contracted through genes later in your life. A perfectly healthy human body. What's your least favorite part about it that EVERYONE experiences?

The second thing, and only if you're willing to share it, IS a personal ailment you have to deal with. Either for the rest of your life or until the doctor heals you. You don't have to say how it came about if you mention it at all.

I hate morning mouth. It's fucking disgusting. I always dart to the bathroom immediately in the morning. That tartar build up, monster breath, and just horrid taste. BLEGH!!

My personal ailment is in my mandible. It always locks partially especially in the morning. And I can't eat properly most of the time either. Chewing even bread is like eating dice. Sounds like it too. Think your chewing is annoying? You know fuck all until you're around me. Not at all painful, but vexing beyond belief. Spoke with the doc. They're looking into it now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jul 31, 2012)

I hate belching.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 31, 2012)

Periods.


----------



## Heliophobic (Jul 31, 2012)

You have to sleep.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 31, 2012)

Flatulence is just...so...damn weird >:C

The inconsistency of my blood pressure tends to infuriate me. Some of the moments where I collapsed were due to my blood pressure being problematic.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 31, 2012)

I don't have any real complaints about the natural functions of the human body.
On a personal level, I hate having flat feet and weak skinny ankles that snap all the time.


----------



## ADF (Jul 31, 2012)

Mammal skin is irritating to me, it's such high maintenance. Constantly having to manage skin cells shedding, sweat, spots, having to trim your hair regularly, some deformities like this great big lump that has been at the side of my face for years. I pump my face full of cleansing chemicals twice a day, bloody spots won't shift. You get a pill from the doctor to sort it, but any effect it may have is temporary and gone when the subscription runs out. I'm 26, this should be clearing by now.

Uh... It makes the idea of scales somewhat appealing. No constant shedding, no sweat, no acne. Just a full body shed every now and then and that's it. Low maintenance.


----------



## Dreaming (Jul 31, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> First thing I want to know is a normal function you hate. Not that you die. Too easy. Not that you get sick, can get fat, any easily preventable issues, gender related, or unique physical ailments that you may have gotten at birth or just contracted through genes later in your life. A perfectly healthy human body. What's your least favorite part about it that EVERYONE experiences?


Probably sweating, excrement, anything that involves the body's waste products. It's just gross, all of it. 



Pachi-O said:


> The second thing, and only if you're willing to share it, IS a personal ailment you have to deal with. Either for the rest of your life or until the doctor heals you. You don't have to say how it came about if you mention it at all.


Ectomorphism (read: Underweight) I really don't get why people strive for this. It looks awful, it feels awful, it's an absolute bitch to break out of, it's a serious threat to your health.


----------



## Furryjones (Jul 31, 2012)

I hate the need to feed at least three times a day, I'd prefer a digestive system more efficient where we could eat hardly any food and survive.

As for personal ailments I have to deal with? I have a mental disorder that causes me to hallucinate both visually and auditory when I forget to take my meds.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 31, 2012)

I've had a constant ringing in my ears for as long as I can remember that sounds like the very faint whine produced by a muted TV.  Most of the time I can ignore it, but sometimes i wake up in the middle of the night when all is otherwise quiet, and it's *maddening*. So are the sleep starts I have from time to time; which usually take the form of very loud white noise for less than a second and a white flash during which I jerk myself awake


----------



## Kosdu (Jul 31, 2012)

Pretty much just the "brown" waste. Yuck.


Disgusting.








(I hate the fact people get that stuff on doorhandles and stuff YUCK!)


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 31, 2012)

Periods are pretty annoying. The fact that I have a craw is annoying to begin with, let alone the fact that it oozes clotty bloody goose for a whole week every month. Armpit hair is a social irritant in this country too, it'd be nice if no one gave a fuck, or if I just didn't have any. Leg hair too. While I'm at it, I have failure boobs. Stores are reluctant to carry 30A bras because I am the only one my age who would buy them. Sure is great looking like a 14 year old too.

Personal rant would have to be Raynauds' disease, made worse by the fact that my body is fuckall terrible at regulating it's own temperature properly. Doesn't generate enough heat in the winter, doesn't shed heat efficiently enough in the summer. To prevent a Raynaud's attack, I have to dress like an eskimo in air conditioning. :I


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 31, 2012)

For something everyone has to deal with, I'd say moles, warts, skin tags and other such deformities. ESPECIALLY big moles with long black hairs sticking out.
As for personal issues, my asthma sucks. It prevents me from being good at what I love to do (run, cross country ski) and it's a big pain in the butt as far as controller meds and general maintenance. I have to take an inhaler everywhere.


----------



## ScaredToBreathe (Jul 31, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> While I'm at it, I have failure boobs. Stores are reluctant to carry 30A bras because I am the only one my age who would buy them. Sure is great looking like a 14 year old too.


I'm a 32A who wears size 8 pants. I feel your pain.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 31, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've had a constant ringing in my ears for as long as I can remember that sounds like the very faint whine produced by a muted TV.  Most of the time I can ignore it, but sometimes i wake up in the middle of the night when all is otherwise quiet, and it's *maddening*. So are the sleep starts I have from time to time; which usually take the form of very loud white noise for less than a second and a white flash during which I jerk myself awake


I get that randomly alongside certain frequencies during band will actually cause "static" where it sounds like water in my ear is vibrating, and it hurts like all hell


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Jul 31, 2012)

Well, a lot of the bad ones are taken...

What really grinds my gears is having to shave almost everyday. I hate facial hair, we don't need it. Why is it still here? For that matter, you always see in shows/movies little boys eager to get pubic hair (All across the board: America, Japan, France, etc.) Why? That shit sucks and serves no purpose at all. Atleast you shit so you don't die.

As for a personal ailment, I have an anxiety disorder that has to be kept in check with medicines that don't last forever. So I'll eventually have to keep switching until m time on the planet is up. And when you're working and get an attack, trying to hold on to reality is a bitch.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Jul 31, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've had a constant ringing in my ears for as long as I can remember that sounds like the very faint whine produced by a muted TV.  Most of the time I can ignore it, but sometimes i wake up in the middle of the night when all is otherwise quiet, and it's *maddening*.


Well, I have that too, and I've always thought it was normal?
It's only really noticeable when all's quiet really,such as when trying to sleep, for instance. I've taken up sleeping with the TV, or the radio on so it'll kinda take away that ringing. Works well.


----------



## shteev (Jul 31, 2012)

Zits. Pimples. Those little tiny deposits of filth that inhabit the faces of every pubescent human being and even some adults.

They need to disappear from existence.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Jul 31, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> * And when you're working and get an attack, trying to hold on to reality is a bitch.*



ALL MY HATE

Had one during a physics test

I began panting heavily and couldn't speak, so they cleared the room x.x

And I collapsed the day of two of our finals.

It's. SO. ANNOYING.


----------



## Aleu (Jul 31, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> * Armpit hair is a social irritant in this country too, it'd be nice if no one gave a fuck, or if I just didn't have any. Leg hair too.*


Holy shit this. I like having smooth legs but fuck shaving.


Butterflygoddess16 said:


> What really grinds my gears is having to shave almost everyday.* I hate facial hair, we don't need it. *Why is it still here? For that matter, you always see in shows/movies little boys eager to get pubic hair (All across the board: America, Japan, France, etc.) Why? That shit sucks and serves no purpose at all. Atleast you shit so you don't die.



Aw but I like my fuzzstache :C


----------



## Ozriel (Jul 31, 2012)

Too skinny.


----------



## Littlerock (Jul 31, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Holy shit this. I like having smooth legs but fuck shaving.



There's a reason Germany never medals in swimming ;-; THANKS GREAT-GREAT-GRANDMA.


----------



## CannonFodder (Jul 31, 2012)

The fact it's easier for me to receive puncture wounds than blunt trauma.  I wish how resilient my body was to injury meant it also for puncture wounds, cause I can get bashed ten ways from sunday and get up like nothing happened, but one little pointed edge and it's going to hurt a ton.  Not so much as something wrong with my body, but I wish how hard I am to injury was towards every sort of injury.  I can take blunt trauma, electrocution, fire burns, and a dozen other types of injuries, but not a sharp edge.  How lame is that?


----------



## Torrijos-sama (Jul 31, 2012)

Poo-poos and pee-pees. (Personal vendetta, from Kidney stones and Crohn's).

We need to digest things more efficiently.


----------



## Zenia (Jul 31, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Periods.


That is what I was gonna say.

Though, if I can't pick a gender specific one... then I'd choose Gastointestinal Giardiasis. In me, if causes uncontrollable burping that smells like rotting eggs. T___T It happens now and then and is horrible for two of my senses.


----------



## pseudoart (Jul 31, 2012)

ADF said:


> I pump my face full of cleansing chemicals twice a day, bloody spots won't shift. You get a pill from the doctor to sort it, but any effect it may have is temporary and gone when the subscription runs out. I'm 26, this should be clearing by now.



Have you looked at your diet? I can only speak from personal experience, but I'm your age and still get acne. On the rare occasions where I leave my normal eating regiment, I will always get a spot or two after two or three days. But while I take care to eat properly and cut out ALL the crap. I clear up and never get anything. 



As for me, no real health issues except difficulty with sleep. And I hate that we age. Not death, I can't imagine how being dead could possibly bother me. But I hate looking forward to the constant decay ahead of me.


----------



## zachhart12 (Jul 31, 2012)

I have gout (At age 25 and it blows lol.  Probably due to my oh so  wonderful diet).  Try WALKING with that massive joint pain holy  fuckballs it is EXCRUCIATING.  Also have recurring corneal errosion.   You know how your eyes dry out when you sleep if it's dry in the room?   My eyelid will stick to my cornea and rip it off my eye (part of  it)..that's gout times 5.  Yay I have meds for both though!  Pooping is  gross (especially when people don't WIPE CORRECTLY AHEM gross).   Brushing my teeth is just annoying for some reason.  Also moles.  I also get acne when I eat like shit and I'm well past my teen years, so don't worry ADF.


----------



## BarlettaX (Aug 1, 2012)

I. Fucking. Hate. The. Respiratory. System.


On a personal level, one of the muscles in my left shoulder is so badly hurt, I can't lift a lot on that side.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 1, 2012)

Does the brain count? Because mine doesn't even pretend to be on my side. 

This is pretty much the story of my life.


Other than that, I hate it when limbs fall asleep. I hate waking up and finding that I've got the arm of a corpse flapping around on my shoulder. It's kind of an unsettling thing to wake up to.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 1, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> I hate waking up and finding that I've got the arm of a corpse flapping around on my shoulder. It's kind of an unsettling thing to wake up to.



Ahahahaa shit, I do this just about every night, and it is sooooo annoying. Only usually it's both arms at the same time. Sure does make it fun to try answering the phone, let alone sitting upright. :y


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 1, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> Ahahahaa shit, I do this just about every night, and it is sooooo annoying. Only usually it's both arms at the same time. Sure does make it fun to try answering the phone, let alone sitting upright. :y



Try having your feet fall asleep sitting on a chair arm while some repair man talks you...while you're holding a laptop. I get up, my legs don't exist and my computer goes flying. That dude just stared at me...busted com and all.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 1, 2012)

The fact that in order to lose3 just a few pounds you have to eat foods that taste like cardboard.


----------



## Sergalmedic (Aug 1, 2012)

_Chafing. _Like someone took sandpaper to my skin and in the worst possible places.


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 1, 2012)

Exhaustion. I don't like the fact that I get very tired every 24 hours and still want to stay up.


----------



## Zenia (Aug 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Also have recurring corneal errosion.   You know how your eyes dry out when you sleep if it's dry in the room?   My eyelid will stick to my cornea and rip it off my eye (part of  it).


Augh that happens to me (and my sister) all the time.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 1, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> Ahahahaa shit, I do this just about every night, and it is sooooo annoying. Only usually it's both arms at the same time. Sure does make it fun to try answering the phone, let alone sitting upright. :y



Ugh. Both at once is the worst. 

"Good morning world! What a wonderful day! I'm just going to push myself out of bed an-" 

*floppity floppity flop* 

"Oh."


----------



## Kaodylee (Aug 1, 2012)

I personally hate snoring, you might annoy people with yours or they might annoy you with theirs. I used to snore a lot my self, and I found out it was because I couldn't breath in the middle of the night. My tonsils were too big and my tongue would fall back in my throat and block off my breathing. It made for some creepy nightmares. Imagine waking up feeling like you've been drowning or being suffocated and your taking huge gasps as you wake up. It's creepy shit. I eventually got it fix and barley snore anymore, I can even sleep in class now.


----------



## Tao (Aug 1, 2012)

The insides of a body. They're all gross and slimy. Also bones and creaky bones and bones that pop and ligaments. Did you know there's a skeleton inside you right now? I used to not believe in skeletons but then I learned the horrible horrible truth. 2spooky.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 1, 2012)

When my eyes water for absolutely no reason other than to force me to stop whatever i'm doing just to dry them!

Also, I hate the fact that we're not ruminants. It seems like a waste for all that grass to be left lying around uneaten.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm fat and my heart sucks.


----------



## Tao (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh, are we talking about OUR bodies? Then my high high metabolism. I stay skinny but no matter how much I work out, nothing above my waist gets any muscles. And probably my complexion. My body makes more oils than normal and I get acne more easily. It's fixed with some antibiotics but it's annoying. 

And my wrists, they're bony and remind me of anorexia and when I lean on my hand I can see a ligament in my wrist inflate and it's weird and it makes me think of a blister that's going to pop so I don't lean on my hands much or if I do I don't look at them or think about them because it scares me.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 1, 2012)

Random Boners.
Random Farts.
Random Burps,
& Random Hiccups.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 1, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Random Boners.
> Random Farts.
> Random Burps,
> & Random Hiccups.



So, in other words, randomness.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 1, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Random Burps,



God this. I hate talking and then all of a sudden have this major roar-like belch and then there's that awkward pause. Any other time when I'm alone or with friends, I let it rip but out with professional like people, no.

Also, sneezing. Or that feeling that you gotta sneeze but can't/don't. That's so fucking annoying.


----------



## Krinkels (Aug 1, 2012)

My body is pretty awesome.  I dislike the backhair, though.


----------



## Dreaming (Aug 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Or that feeling that you gotta sneeze but can't/don't. That's so fucking annoying.


And dry heaving


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 1, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Also, sneezing. Or that feeling that you gotta sneeze but can't/don't. That's so fucking annoying.



Or that feeling you get when you are just about to sneeze, but it subsides. Then you sneeze twice as hard right after! It's almost like your nose is trolling you.


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 1, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> And dry heaving



Surley that's preferable to vomiting though?

I mean, it goes up through your nose, and then it burns, and you have to snort the chunks back down. And after that, you can still smell vomit for half the day.

Not to mention the feeling it leaves on your teeth.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I've had a constant ringing in my ears for as long as I can remember that sounds like the very faint whine produced by a muted TV.  Most of the time I can ignore it, but sometimes i wake up in the middle of the night when all is otherwise quiet, and it's *maddening*. So are the sleep starts I have from time to time; which usually take the form of very loud white noise for less than a second and a white flash during which I jerk myself awake



I have issues with my ears too. They get clogged for no reason to the point I have to use this to clean them. No amount of cleaning beforehand can prevent it and I have to deal with that forever. And they itch like mad constantly. I'm always running to the bathroom to scratch the Hell out of them in a sanitary way.


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 1, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I have issues with my ears too. They get clogged for no reason to the point I have to use this to clean them. No amount of cleaning beforehand can prevent it and I have to deal with that forever. And they itch like mad constantly. I'm always running to the bathroom to scratch the Hell out of them in a sanitary way.



can you properly clean them all the time, or every now and then do you have to get one of those... i don't know what they are called, so I'll use a descriptive term... root canal for the ears that I have seen people do professionally?


----------



## Usarise (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmm well I guess one thing that bothers me is the rate at which hair grows.  I wish it grew faster so one could try out many new hairstyles and beard styles with greater ease...and not having to wait several months for longer hair because someone made you cut off your ponytail >_____>

Also I would like the human body to be a bit more compatible with machines.  I want my cybernetic implants dammit. :I


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2012)

Usarise said:


> Hmmm well I guess one thing that bothers me is the rate at which hair grows.  I wish it grew faster so one could try out many new hairstyles and beard styles with greater ease...and not having to wait several months for longer hair because someone made you cut off your ponytail >_____>
> 
> Also I would like the human body to be a bit more compatible with machines.  I want my cybernetic implants dammit. :I



I can't stand hair. :<
Anywhere but my eyebrows and past a centimeter on my head is horrible to me. I don't think it's terrible because of looks. I just hate dealing with it.


----------



## Usarise (Aug 1, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> I can't stand hair. :<
> Anywhere but my eyebrows and past a centimeter on my head is horrible to me. I don't think it's terrible because of looks. I just hate dealing with it.


I could never imagine having short hair let alone only a cm long.  Once your hair gets to be about a ft long though, you can put significantly less effort into it. :3


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 1, 2012)

Usarise said:


> I could never imagine having short hair let alone only a cm long.  Once your hair gets to be about a ft long though, you can put significantly less effort into it. :3



I'd say my hair is up to about 1'3". :3


----------



## Aleu (Aug 1, 2012)

Dreaming said:


> And dry heaving


Oh fuck yes. Sometimes, my body would go into random coughing fits. Dry heaving included. Then...I just stop and I'm on my way.



pseudoart said:


> Surley that's preferable to vomiting though?
> 
> I mean, it goes up through your nose, and then it burns, and you have to snort the chunks back down. And after that, you can still smell vomit for half the day.
> 
> Not to mention the feeling it leaves on your teeth.


It is preferable but still sucks nonetheless. I actually thought of adding vomiting because I stress vomited earlier. Could really do without that. Especially after just waking up and having that combined with morning breath. Mmmm


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 1, 2012)

Periods, body hair, vomiting. But mostly periods.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate sleep and puking. >.<


----------



## Kahoku (Aug 1, 2012)

Earwax build up, I forget about cleaning my ears internally a lot and when I put in my ear buds for the gym....gross.
I usually keep them clean because of piercings I have, but I don't always remember the inner ear.


----------



## SiLJinned (Aug 1, 2012)

My leg becoming stiff as hell if I sit down for a while. Like it's dead temporarily, or has something really heavy in it and I walk around limping wierdly for a few seconds. I also have circulation problems in my hands, feet and lower legs, so they become cold very easily, especially at the computer. And having to go pee can be annoying.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's a question, why the fuck do we itch? What is it?



Aleu said:


> Oh fuck yes. Sometimes, my body would go into random coughing fits. Dry heaving included. Then...I just stop and I'm on my way.



I don't know why, but I picture a powerful businessman in a suit with a briefcase walking to work and having a spontaneous dramatic near death coughing fit then suddenly continuing on his way as if nothing happened... ._.

I'm sorry. I'll stop thinking now.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2012)

pseudoart said:


> Surley that's preferable to vomiting though?
> 
> I mean, it goes up through your nose, and then it burns, and you have to snort the chunks back down. And after that, you can still smell vomit for half the day.
> 
> Not to mention the feeling it leaves on your teeth.



[just bringing this up]
My mum once made her own jam, but it was very tart and had whole fruit in it...it was like some sort of acidic mush. 

My brother ate all of it though to make her feel good...then he was sick...through his nose...and a whole strawberry actually came out of his nose. He was sneezing blue berries and fruit bits for ages.


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 1, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> [just bringing this up]



So was your brother.



Boom-tish.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 1, 2012)

The fact that it constantly secretes oil, uric acid, and other unpleasant chemicals on every square inch of itself.  Think how many resources could be saved if there was a more pleasant cooling system.

I have back issues, myself.  I guess during undergrad my spine grew the wrong way, so now it hurts to stand in one spot for too long, and I have to be super careful about what and how I lift heavy objects and what kinds of chairs I sit in.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2012)

Talking of sweat, we humans have one of the most advanced and best sweating systems in the animal kingdom, we produce enough different chemicals in our sweat and from the bacteria on our surface to identify an individual like a fingerprint, which is pretty impressive.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 1, 2012)

that we share one tube for air and food so that we can suffocate to death... something went really wrong there in our evolution >__>

and about my own body, the fact that my back is a mess. i have scoliosis so i cant lift heavy stuff and if i sit or stand for too long it really starts to hurt.


----------



## Bliss (Aug 1, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Talking of sweat, we humans have one of the most advanced and best sweating systems in the animal kingdom, we produce enough different chemicals in our sweat and from the bacteria on our surface to identify an individual like a fingerprint, which is pretty impressive.


I would prefer to sniff buttholes.


----------



## Littlerock (Aug 1, 2012)

I used to have moderate-to-severe scoliosis from school chairs and bags. (I can't remember the measurements on how far it was actually off, but I do recall my x-rays being pretty freaky.) It used to be normal for me to wake up with searing pain all down my spine from nerve pinches, but it only got worse on it's own. I went to a chiropractor, and long story short, he did a world of good to my back. It's still slightly curved where it shouldn't be, but it no longer hurts, and I am a few inches taller. No joke.

Sociosis runs in my family, and my Papap has it really bad. When he was young enough to have it fixed, his family couldn't afford the back brace (the only option at the time), so it's just gotten worse and worse for him over the years. I have to be careful to not let my back get bad again, because it can recur, and it's harder to fix the second time. :I

So I feel for you twisted spin-ers. It _hurts_.

While I'm bitching, I have slightly hyper-flexible joints, and it's neither cool nor fun like everybody seems to think it is. I have to wear knee braces to prevent my knees going too far back when running. Both of my shoulders and hips have dislocated before for no apparent reason, and my vertebrae dislocate themselves in my sleep pretty often. Chiropractor helps with that too, but as least I can crack them back into place on my own for the most part. (I can crack almost every movable joint in my body; and one static one as well :3)


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 1, 2012)

CaptainCool said:


> that we share one tube for air and food so that we can suffocate to death... something went really wrong there in our evolution >__>
> 
> and about my own body, the fact that my back is a mess. i have scoliosis so i cant lift heavy stuff and if i sit or stand for too long it really starts to hurt.



Neil DeGrasse Tyson mentioned that. Truer words will never be spoken. I'm sorry to hear that you have such an affliction. My sister has it too as well as an old family friend of ours. His spine is actually going inward a bit. Hurts him. :/


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 1, 2012)

Littlerock said:


> I used to have moderate-to-severe scoliosis from school chairs and bags. (I can't remember the measurements on how far it was actually off, but I do recall my x-rays being pretty freaky.) It used to be normal for me to wake up with searing pain all down my spine from nerve pinches, but it only got worse on it's own. I went to a chiropractor, and long story short, he did a world of good to my back. It's still slightly curved where it shouldn't be, but it no longer hurts, and I am a few inches taller. No joke.
> 
> Sociosis runs in my family, and my Papap has it really bad. When he was young enough to have it fixed, his family couldn't afford the back brace (the only option at the time), so it's just gotten worse and worse for him over the years. I have to be careful to not let my back get bad again, because it can recur, and it's harder to fix the second time. :I
> 
> ...



i had a back brace. for 4 years. oh the fun i had with that thing... >__>



Pachi-O said:


> Neil DeGrasse Tyson mentioned that. Truer words will never be spoken. I'm sorry to hear that you have such an affliction. My sister has it too as well as an old family friend of ours. His spine is actually going inward a bit. Hurts him. :/



neil is an amazing guy^^
and hey its ok. i actually didnt have to go to the army for 9 months because of that so its not all bad ;D


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate my body. It's always like YOU NEED TO HAVE A SHIT NOW.

...but then I don't. :[


----------



## Spotted_Tiger (Aug 1, 2012)

Moles. I have three and I despise them


----------



## Cave (Aug 1, 2012)

The part I hate the most is "speech". No matter what you say nobody listens or tell you to repeat what you said over and over and over again. Arggh! It's like "Shut up and listen clearly and carefully to what I have to say, so I don't have to repeat it all over again. "Huh" "what did you say" "I can't hear you."

I think the only ailment I have is a bad back. 

Thick skin and bones would be better.


----------



## KigRatel (Aug 1, 2012)

I forgot; the fact that we get tired. I wish we could just stay awake all day. Then people would be a lot more productive while still having lots of free time.


----------



## badlands (Aug 1, 2012)

sneezing. it really pisses me off that my eyes have to close when i sneeze. if I'm driving down the motorway and sneeze by the time my eyes open again Ive crossed 3 lanes of traffic and am about to crash into a bridge support.


as for ailments i could do without bone spurs growing in my joints


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate all the nasty crap the human body secretes. Also, morning wood. Damn I hate that. Especially when someone wakes me up and is all like, "need ya to do something, what are you waiting for, get out of bed right now!" And I'm like, looking down and goin "why now? I hate you!  Hang on a sec!"


----------



## Scarr88 (Aug 1, 2012)

The fact that my body can't decide if it wants to be fluffy or not. I prefer my fully shaved self, no hair anywhere except arms, legs, head, and selective facial hair are plenty fine with me. But, the wimpy wispy chest hair is just sad even grown out, crotch hair smells awful and gets in the way, and why for the love of god does hair keep trying to grow on my ass and back! That is not ok! Not ok at all!

Other than that random erections are pretty freaking annoying, but I imagine that it might be less uncomfortable than the female version to a certain degree.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 1, 2012)

my four things i dislike
1. Men's assholes. Srs you guys have a weird pooper shoot. Its covered in hair and looks like an angry vulture who took a mouth full of lemons while trying to conduct a lobotomized circus clown orgy.
2. Men's balls. Just balls in general. They smell to high heaven, they have their own unique smell which is putrid. They hang and flop about and look like two hardboiled eggs in a sage grouses neck. Also. WTF you get hair on them? Another WTF moment. They shrink and look funny. 
3. Men's penis. All kinds of weird here. Whats worse is there are two types of dicks. Cut and uncut. Sorry fellows id rather have an angry turtlenecked junk rather than cut junk because it always looks like you have a mushroom floppin around down there like some weirdo at an anime convention. Foreskin is fun to play with- i mean pull till it wont stretch anymore or i get swatted at :U
4. Arm pits. Because nothing says I love you like a stinky vagina in the arm. Its fun to style husbands armpit hair to resemble an 80's troll.


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

I officially hate everything about myself now.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 1, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> I officially hate everything about myself now.


but whyyyyyyy


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> but whyyyyyyy


Because I'm ugly! D': Actually, all dudes are naturally ugly. Our bodies are Jeeps, a means of transportation and consuming all food that cross our paths. Of all things, though, I could have done without all the friggin' hair. Shit... all that damn hair.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 1, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Because I'm ugly! D': Actually, all dudes are naturally ugly. Of all things, I could have done without all the friggin' hair. Shit... all that damn hair.




some men i wonder if they have cave men blood in them.


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> some men i wonder if they have cave men blood in them.


All we did was straighten our backs. Not a whole lot has changed.


----------



## Dokid (Aug 1, 2012)

I hate cramps..I could do without the passing out and severe pain. Not to mention just having my leg fall asleep. I get up to walk and fall and it feels like i twisted my ankle...

Also I have my scoliosis. My family doesn't have enough money to send me to a chiropractor so everyday is just pain and more pain. Not enough to cripple or prevent me from doing most things but enough to know that it is there and that it will get worse. (my back is off by 7 degrees but for some reason they double the number so 14)


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2012)

So many furries complaining about body hair. x3 Seems a little ironic yes? I don't like having body hair either.


----------



## Project H311H0UND (Aug 1, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Random Boners.



I get those all the time. 

Good thing I wear a lab coat must of the day at work. Covers them up really good. As long as I have the the lab coat on, nobody can see my chub and I can keep thinking about perverted things... Did I just paint an unpleasant mental image in your heads.


----------



## Namba (Aug 1, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> So many furries complaining about body hair. x3 Seems a little ironic yes? I don't like having body hair either.


Hair sucks.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2012)

Dokid said:


> I hate cramps..I could do without the passing out and severe pain. Not to mention just having my leg fall asleep. I get up to walk and fall and it feels like i twisted my ankle...
> 
> Also I have my scoliosis. My family doesn't have enough money to send me to a chiropractor so everyday is just pain and more pain. Not enough to cripple or prevent me from doing most things but enough to know that it is there and that it will get worse. (my back is off by 7 degrees but for some reason they double the number so 14)



D: That's horrible. I really fail to understand countries which operate in this way, wish you best of luck getting medical treatment.




Eyal Flurry said:


> Hair sucks.



Mhmm and so does shaving or waxing it, so it's a no win situation. In sports I used to get made fun of because my legs were very hairy, but then 2 or 3 years later they all had hairy legs too so there's a little justice in the world.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 1, 2012)

Spotted_Tiger said:


> Moles. I have three and I despise them



Thats it? Try having like 50 over your whole body...well..more like 20 actually. Thats my life xd.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 1, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> my four things i dislike
> 1. Men's assholes. Srs you guys have a weird pooper shoot. Its covered in hair and looks like an angry vulture who took a mouth full of lemons while trying to conduct a lobotomized circus clown orgy.
> 2. Men's balls. Just balls in general. They smell to high heaven, they have their own unique smell which is putrid. They hang and flop about and look like two hardboiled eggs in a sage grouses neck. Also. WTF you get hair on them? Another WTF moment. They shrink and look funny.
> 3. Men's penis. All kinds of weird here. Whats worse is there are two types of dicks. Cut and uncut. Sorry fellows id rather have an angry turtlenecked junk rather than cut junk because it always looks like you have a mushroom floppin around down there like some weirdo at an anime convention. Foreskin is fun to play with- i mean pull till it wont stretch anymore or i get swatted at :U
> 4. Arm pits. Because nothing says I love you like a stinky vagina in the arm. Its fun to style husbands armpit hair to resemble an 80's troll.



DD I love you.

Just wanted you to know that


----------



## badlands (Aug 1, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> All we did was straighten our backs. Not a whole lot has changed.



some haven't even managed that...


----------



## Artillery Spam (Aug 1, 2012)

Eczema. It's like dry skin on steroids. I have eight or nine spots on my body where it's at. 

Shit sucks.


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 1, 2012)

Ruethel said:


> On the more physical side I think toes are kind of ugly.



On that trail of thought, I have always imagined that aliens would freak out when they saw our fingers. They are so different to anything else on our body that it's creepy.


----------



## Tao (Aug 1, 2012)

Eyal Flurry said:


> Because I'm ugly! D': Actually, all dudes are naturally ugly. Our bodies are Jeeps, a means of transportation and consuming all food that cross our paths. Of all things, though, I could have done without all the friggin' hair. Shit... all that damn hair.



i like your body

eyyy come on up to my bumper and let me smack that monkey


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 1, 2012)

pseudoart said:


> On that trail of thought, I have always imagined that aliens would freak out when they saw our fingers. They are so different to anything else on our body that it's creepy.



No more so than our eyes, our own eyes are actually as different to one another as they are to somebody else's eyeballs, because the pattern of little folds and and strings in the iris forms randomly.


----------



## Dokid (Aug 1, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> D: That's horrible. I really fail to understand countries which operate in this way, wish you best of luck getting medical treatment.


Well my insurance doesn't cover the chiropractor...which is why I don't go although my mom has known about my back since I was a small child and just kept putting it off



Fallowfox said:


> Mhmm and so does shaving or waxing it, so it's a no win situation. In sports I used to get made fun of because my legs were very hairy, but then 2 or 3 years later they all had hairy legs too so there's a little justice in the world.



I hate...hair except on the top of my head. It's such a pain to shave everyday and then because I suck at shaving there's always little black dots on my legs.


----------



## Ikrit (Aug 1, 2012)

feet

one of the most important parts of the human body, and they always find a way to fuck themselves up, and when they fuck up, your legs, back, shoulders, and neck have to put up with the pain!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> my four things i dislike
> 1. Men's assholes. Srs you guys have a weird pooper shoot. Its covered in hair and looks like an angry vulture who took a mouth full of lemons while trying to conduct a lobotomized circus clown orgy.
> 2. Men's balls. Just balls in general. They smell to high heaven, they have their own unique smell which is putrid. They hang and flop about and look like two hardboiled eggs in a sage grouses neck. Also. WTF you get hair on them? Another WTF moment. They shrink and look funny.
> 3. Men's penis. All kinds of weird here. Whats worse is there are two types of dicks. Cut and uncut. Sorry fellows id rather have an angry turtlenecked junk rather than cut junk because it always looks like you have a mushroom floppin around down there like some weirdo at an anime convention. Foreskin is fun to play with- i mean pull till it wont stretch anymore or i get swatted at :U
> 4. Arm pits. Because nothing says I love you like a stinky vagina in the arm. Its fun to style husbands armpit hair to resemble an 80's troll.


I tear my ass-hairs out, DD. Painful as it is, the aesthetic appeal is worth every pinch.


----------



## Onnes (Aug 1, 2012)

It's made of meat.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 1, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I tear my ass-hairs out, DD. Painful as it is, the aesthetic appeal is worth every pinch.



Do you have people looking at your ass daily?


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 1, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Do you have people looking at your ass daily?


No, but I don't like having a hairy ass/crack/hole anyway.


----------



## FoxAlot (Aug 1, 2012)

:3 that we don't have tails~ </3

also post above too. ^


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 1, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:
			
		

> some men i wonder if they have cave men blood in them.


Actually, modern humans tend to all share a little shred of Neanderthal or other hominid DNA.  It's pretty definitive now that there was cross-breeding going on back then.  So yes, some men do.
I'm super hairy, too.  Stomach, chest, all up and down my back, legs, and arms, plus I have a beard and mustache.  I'm what you call a real man.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 1, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> I'm super hairy, too.  Stomach, chest, all up and down my back, legs, and arms, plus I have a beard and mustache.  I'm what you call a real man.



I thought those were bears


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> I thought those were bears



Depends...He could be an otter. Well M.?


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 2, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> No, but I don't like having a hairy ass/crack/hole anyway.



Oh...


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 2, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Depends...He could be an otter. Well M.?


I never swim, so obviously it's bear.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 2, 2012)

Personally, I hate teeth. Not because of what they do, but what they do when they go wrong. I inherited an underbite from my mother, who had it when she was young. However, I am now on my third set of braces and staring down massive facial surgery to correct an underbite so huge you could fit the entire Romanian army in it.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 2, 2012)

The way the brain itself is set up- because there is only one bridge between the hemispheres and one side of the brain receives far more blood supply than the other, you'll either be proficient at math and science or you'll excel at art and creative thinking. But because of the same bizarre decision that gives people handedness and more strength on one side of the body, you'll never be equally adept at both. 

On the other hand, there are some good peculiarities about the brain. Making the part of the brain that processes smells also process memory was absolutely genius- your personal history is as close to you as soap or perfume. I have no idea how that works. And another really cool feature about your brain is that it can use number-color and letter-color (I would assume that's what the psychologists call it) in which your brain assigns a color to certain characters to help you form associations with those numbers and letters when you start learning them. And I used number-color to help me learn math early on and to this day, 1234567890 will always be 1234567890. Number-color actually has helped me memorize phone numbers but I would like to know from a certified psychologist how and why exactly it works and whether or not it really is useful.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 2, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> one side of the brain receives far more blood supply than the other .



One hemisphere gets more blood than the other? Link?


----------



## Commiecomrade (Aug 2, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Personally, I hate teeth. Not because of what they do, but what they do when they go wrong. I inherited an underbite from my mother, who had it when she was young. However, I am now on my third set of braces and staring down massive facial surgery to correct an underbite so huge you could fit the entire Romanian army in it.


I had my wisdom teeth removed on Friday and they still hurt like a bitch.


----------



## Plantar (Aug 2, 2012)

The inability to dunk. Unless you're really tall.


----------



## Unsilenced (Aug 2, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> The way the brain itself is set up- because there is only one bridge between the hemispheres and one side of the brain receives far more blood supply than the other, you'll either be proficient at math and science or you'll excel at art and creative thinking. But because of the same bizarre decision that gives people handedness and more strength on one side of the body, you'll never be equally adept at both.



The right/left brain thing is bunk. Some people are more creative or more logical, but the "side of the brain" has nothing to do with it. Some people can actually get an entire side of their brain removed, or have the connection inbetween severed (with some seriously trippy results.) There are also people who don't have the bridge at all and just have one solid chunk of brain.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

M. LeRenard said:


> Actually, modern humans tend to all share a little shred of Neanderthal or other hominid DNA.  It's pretty definitive now that there was cross-breeding going on back then.  So yes, some men do.
> I'm super hairy, too.  Stomach, chest, all up and down my back, legs, and arms, plus I have a beard and mustache.  I'm what you call a real man.



It's weird; if you look at europeans their anatomy is actually visibly more similar to neanderthal, although it's possible they evolved similar traits independantly to cope with the same environment rather thna inheriting them directly.



DarrylWolf said:


> The way the brain itself is set up- because  there is only one bridge between the hemispheres and one side of the  brain receives far more blood supply than the other, you'll either be  proficient at math and science or you'll excel at art and creative  thinking. But because of the same bizarre decision that gives people  handedness and more strength on one side of the body, you'll never be  equally adept at both.
> 
> On the other hand, there are some good peculiarities about the brain.  Making the part of the brain that processes smells also process memory  was absolutely genius- your personal history is as close to you as soap  or perfume. I have no idea how that works. And another really cool  feature about your brain is that it can use number-color and  letter-color (I would assume that's what the psychologists call it) in  which your brain assigns a color to certain characters to help you form  associations with those numbers and letters when you start learning  them. And I used number-color to help me learn math early on and to this  day, 1234567890 will always be 1234567890. Number-color  actually has helped me memorize phone numbers but I would like to know  from a certified psychologist how and why exactly it works and whether  or not it really is useful.



Whilst in general there does _seem _to be a divide between those who excel at the stereotypical arts and sciences, there is  an overlap in polymaths who excel at both, such as da vinci, henry vandyke carter and various lists of other scientific illustrators inventors etcetera.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> It's weird; if you look at europeans their anatomy is actually visibly more similar to neanderthal, although it's possible they evolved similar traits independantly to cope with the same environment rather thna inheriting them directly.


Actually, genetic studies have shown that white Europeans *do* have some Neanderthal ancestry, more so than any other modern humans.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> Actually, genetic studies have shown that white Europeans *do* have some Neanderthal ancestry, more so than any other modern humans.



Between 1 and 4% yes? I don't know whether that dna is actually responsible for the visible differences in europeans from other races though. 

For example your modern european has white skin, a higher likelihood of having red hair, larger accomodation in the skull for visual processing in the brain, light irides, a stockier more barrel shaped chest than more southern humans, etcetera which are traits neanderthals were theorised to have.

Are these traits a result of the neanderthal dna our species picked up as it entered europe or did they originate independantly too? Or perhaps both neanderthalus and sapiens have these traits locked away in their inactive dna they inherited from a common ancestor millenia beforehand, and generations in the right environmental conditions favoured activating them.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2012)

You guys keep forgetting I'm a stupid male. _Use smaller words!!_ xV


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> You guys keep forgetting I'm a stupid male. _Use smaller words!!_ xV



Europeans look more like neanderthals than non-europeans. They also have more neanderthal dna in them than non europeans, because modern humans and neanderthal interbred in europe. 

Maybe modern europeans look more like neanderthals because the interbreeding meant they inherited the successful traits which had allowed neanderthals to live in europe for 250,000 years. For example in northern climates the sun is weaker, so neanderthals evolved bigger eye sockets. Europeans generally have bigger eye sockets than non-europeans too. 

So the question is, did modern humans _inherit _those traits from the neanderthal, did they evolve them _independantly _or were those traits already burried in their DNA, from an ancestral species many many thousands of years ago*, just waiting to emerge if they were needed again. 

It's possibly a mixture of all 3, but it would be interesting to know exactly how. 


*For example modern humans don't have much thick hair, but the species they evolved from did. The genes for growing lots of thick hair lie dormant in DNA but if the environmental conditions are right they can be re-activated, which is why some humans grow huge amounts of thick body hair. Humans who live in cold climates could benefit from growing lots of bristly hair by reactivating those 'sleeping' genes.

edit: checked some of this: red hair in sapiens and neanderthals comes from a different gene.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 2, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> I dunno, the only thing that bothers me is how fast my hair and finger/toe nails grow.  Note: not complaining about having hair, just how fast it grows on my head.
> 
> 
> 
> I just counted 47 on my left arm.  I really don't see a problem with them, they have never bothered me before.



dayum


----------



## Kaiser (Aug 2, 2012)

What I hate? Hmmm, hormones. They came too fast and too unexpected that they stole my innocence, not that everyone around me knows


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 2, 2012)

Unsilenced said:


> The right/left brain thing is bunk. Some people are more creative or more logical, but the "side of the brain" has nothing to do with it. Some people can actually get an entire side of their brain removed, or have the connection inbetween severed (with some seriously trippy results.) There are also people who don't have the bridge at all and just have one solid chunk of brain.



Of course, having more than just the bridge of the brain to relay information from one side to the other is actually very cool and that's the probable reason behind sensory overlapping. I think that because of a relatively rare extra connection between the hemispheres that I received, my analytical left brain sees a number or a letter and then my artistic right brain says that it has a corresponding color. This is not normal by any means; if it could be triggered in children, teaching them math and reading would be easier and sensory overlapping could be useful in the arts. What is normal in humans is a strong association between smells and nostalgia, which baffles scientists.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Aug 2, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> Well, a lot of the bad ones are taken...
> 
> What really grinds my gears is having to shave almost everyday. I hate facial hair, we don't need it.


How can you hate awesome beards?

On another note, I just hate how damn inefficient our body seems to be at most things: our digestive system is poor, our hearing is adequate but not great, and our only redeeming feature is our hands.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 2, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> How can you hate awesome beards?



I think it started from my when my father would kiss me goodnite...the asshole. (It's rough  )

That and I wanna look young forever...


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> How can you hate awesome beards?
> 
> On another note, I just hate how damn inefficient our body seems to be at most things: our digestive system is poor, our hearing is adequate but not great, and our only redeeming feature is our hands.



Digestive system isn't specialised to a specific food and knows we have fire. It is the compact human gut which makes bipedalism easier, the gut gets enough nutrients per unit length to both provide nutrients for the hungry brain and not get in the way, so that the hands are free to manipulate.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 2, 2012)

That it needs sleep, otherwise I love the body.  Wouldn't do what I do if I didn't.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> That it needs sleep, otherwise I love the body.  Wouldn't do what I do if I didn't.


I get a good 12 hours.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 2, 2012)

Zydrate Junkie said:


> How can you hate awesome beards?
> 
> On another note, I just hate how damn inefficient our body seems to be at most things: our digestive system is poor, our hearing is adequate but not great, and our only redeeming feature is our hands.


You would _love_ Citras.

One thing I don't really like about the human body is that it can't just 'ignore' unwanted substances (poisons, extra fat/sugar, etc) and has to try to process EVERYTHING it ingests. But, like every other organism, _something_ should be able to kill us.


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2012)

Why would anyone dislike sleep? Dreaming is awesome


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Why would anyone dislike sleep? Dreaming is awesome



I dream about sitting exams often, which becomes tedius. x3


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2012)

Everyone dreams. Remembering is the issue.

Man you guys are boring


----------



## Aleu (Aug 2, 2012)

Commie Bat said:


> While this is true; I was referring to something new and pleasant as a dream.
> 
> Though if you mean something unpleasant or memories of your past, then yeah, I get those a little too often.



Well I mean, not everyone remembers their dreams. Personally I thought everyone remembered but then I realized that my dreams are pretty fuckin weird so it'd be hard NOT to remember.


----------



## Evan of Phrygia (Aug 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Why would anyone dislike sleep? Dreaming is awesome


I hate sleep because that's where my anxiety is most potent, and so it's hard to fall asleep, and often I wake up shaking, especially if I'm sleeping somewhere important

Dreams are a two headed beast, on one hand some of my most euphoric and bothersome moments are in dreams. I still get a sense of pure euphoria when I had a dream of getting stabbed through the chest with a heavy slab of engraved marble

On the other hand I have horrific fever dreams at times, such as two years ago when I spent the night following band camp imagining myself in that freezing auditorium, playing the same section over and over, and I just wanted to go home and sleep, but even when I was awake, I was still there in that auditorium, trying to get out and sleep, and go home but I never could. Other times I've had dreams caused by actual sickness that gave me intense delusions, made me grab walls and see things on them, nearly start screaming, speaking gibberish about mechanical dogs and past occupations to my own mother, and the dreams themselves sucked

I'm middle grounded about dreams.

EDIT: This may be wrong but if I remember correctly, sleeping has cycles/stages. Dreaming in certain stages won't preserve the memories of the dream.
It doesn't matter how eccentric, I've remembered some damn boring dreams. Going to school, for instance. -_-


----------



## Kalmor (Aug 2, 2012)

DarrylWolf said:


> The way the brain itself is set up- because there is only one bridge between the hemispheres and one side of the brain receives far more blood supply than the other, *you'll either be proficient at math and science or you'll excel at art and creative thinking.*


Hmm, I'm one of the top students in maths (96% end of year test) and science (94%) in my year and I've also been playing violin and composing music for 5 years. So I guess it doesn't include everyone.

Addition: Just saw FallowFox's post. I guess i'm a polymath like da Vinci...


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 2, 2012)

Nightmares > Dreams
Fuck off.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 2, 2012)

Aleu said:


> Why would anyone dislike sleep? Dreaming is awesome



You have a point there.  Then again I do daydream alot ^^.


----------



## Namba (Aug 2, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> You have a point there.  Then again I do daydream alot ^^.


'Cause you're a bat.  You don't need the night for sleep, that's what the daytime's for, AMIRIGHT???


----------



## Ad Hoc (Aug 2, 2012)

For folks in general, hm. Aside from stuff that's already been mentioned, probably the mouth. Our range of vocalization is wonderful, but our teeth are borked, and we're terribly prone to making obnoxious slapping noises when we chew. (That sound drives me up the _wall_.) I have yet to grasp the appeal of mouth-to-mouth kissing, it's just . . . awkward and sometimes slimy. Kissing with tongue is worse.

For myself, I'm actually pretty happy with my body lately, which is unusual. I've got a tissue disorder that causes quite a bit of pain and fatigue, but I started a new med this year that really knocks those symptoms out. I've gotten quite a bit more active and outgoing, and I'm loving it. Dug a big extension to one of my ma's flower beds today, and I don't even feel like dying. Wonderful.

But I do suppose acne sucks. I also have a gripe with hair, but I'll buck the trend and say I want more. My head isn't balding, but I don't have much in the way of facial or body hair, and it gives me rather a less masculine look than I would like, especially combined with a skinny and frail build.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 3, 2012)

Ad Hoc said:


> But I do suppose acne sucks. I also have a gripe with hair, but I'll buck the trend and say I want more. My head isn't balding, but I don't have much in the way of facial or body hair, and it gives me rather a less masculine look than I would like, especially combined with a skinny and frail build.



For the longest time, the facial hair I could get only appeared on one side of my face. And now I can only get thick sideburns and some tacky chinfluff that always sweeps sideways.

fml I hate me


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 3, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Random Boners.
> Random Farts.
> Random Burps,
> & Random Hiccups.



Everyone's life needs some chaos and unpredictability.  



Pachi-O said:


> Nightmares > Dreams
> Fuck off.



Nightmares are infinitely more exciting than normal dreams. Unless they are recurring and related to a traumatic memory, then I understand. 


I don't like fact that our bodies have become so reliant on the use of technology that we would struggle to live most cases without it. Also, learning what I have been lately in relation to martial arts, humans are technically capable of some amazing feats, it just takes so much more work than is natural to achieve them. :/


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 3, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Everyone's life needs some chaos and unpredictability.



Yeah, but there are times where it just becomes troublesome. For goodness sake's, when I was in my class, I took one look at my boyfriend from across the room. One look! That was it. We locked eyes and giggled. And low and behold, Bipolar Bear Jr. started getting all happy out of nowhere! 

Also, that awkward moment when you're talking to your friend and you fart right of the blue. So much awkward silence... ;_;


----------



## FlynnCoyote (Aug 3, 2012)

Bipolar Bear said:


> Yeah, but there are times where it just becomes troublesome. For goodness sake's, when I was in my class, I took one look at my boyfriend from across the room. One look! That was it. We locked eyes and giggled. And low and behold, Bipolar Bear Jr. started getting all happy out of nowhere!
> 
> Also, that awkward moment when you're talking to your friend and you fart right of the blue. So much awkward silence... ;_;



Maybe it's just cultural differences, but stuff like that always gets a laugh out of me or any of my friends.


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Aug 3, 2012)

Serpion5 said:


> Maybe it's just cultural differences, but stuff like that always gets a laugh out of me or any of my friends.



Yeah... My friends are a bunch of Ray-Ban's wearing, pretentious prudes. l=/


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2012)

The human body feels like it evolved far too quickly and hasn't matured yet, much like a plant that has grown in the dark.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 3, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Nightmares > Dreams
> Fuck off.



I don't know, I've had some pretty bad nightmares.  Typically lots of pain is involved, and I do feel.  Ever seen that one episode of 1000 Ways to Die where the one woman died in her sleep because of a recurring dream of being strangled?


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> The human body feels like it evolved far too quickly and hasn't matured yet, much like a plant that has grown in the dark.



I donno about the logistics of evolving too quickly, but we really do seem to not be properly designed to be bipedal - back problems are very common, and the spinal cord bends all over the place when I guess structurally, straight would have to be superior.

We also lost our ability to produce vitamin C which is stupid. It wasn't an advantage, but because our ancestors were in environments with food high in vitamin C, it wasn't a detriment and so now here we are.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2012)

pseudoart said:


> I donno about the logistics of evolving too quickly, but we really do seem to not be properly designed to be bipedal - back problems are very common, and the spinal cord bends all over the place when I guess structurally, straight would have to be superior.
> 
> We also lost our ability to produce vitamin C which is stupid. It wasn't an advantage, but because our ancestors were in environments with food high in vitamin C, it wasn't a detriment and so now here we are.



The double curve is actually a better bipedal structure for the spine; it provides suspension and springiness so that you can conserve momentum and not suffer jolting damage if you land hard. 

But yes lots of inherent problems, such as the massive difficulty with childbirth the species has in comparrison to others, show that in my opinion human evolution was a desperate and rushed affair in some respects, which reflects the fact humans did evolve through periods of monumental natural disaster.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

Ouiji said:


> I don't know, I've had some pretty bad nightmares.  Typically lots of pain is involved, and I do feel.  Ever seen that one episode of 1000 Ways to Die where the one woman died in her sleep because of a recurring dream of being strangled?



I used to watch that, but I missed that episode. I love my nightmares because over the years I've been able to shift the outcome in my favor. ;3
Of course, nightmares have never involved me. Always someone else...that doesn't exist.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2012)

I don't like the 'hands-free orgasm' being mostly a fantasy.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 3, 2012)

My main complaint is that for one reason or another, most people are just ugly. A well-built human body is awesome, but if you just walk around the grocery store, or at work, or go to any public area the proportion of attractive people to non is pretty unfavorable.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Aug 3, 2012)

Spatel said:


> My main complaint is that for one reason or another, most people are just ugly. A well-built human body is awesome, but if you just walk around the grocery store, or at work, or go to any public area the proportion of attractive people to non is pretty unfavorable.


Urgh, everywhere I go, I see hideous, peabrained mouthbreathers. Maybe it's just my state of mind?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 3, 2012)

Spatel said:


> My main complaint is that for one reason or another, most people are just ugly. A well-built human body is awesome, but if you just walk around the grocery store, or at work, or go to any public area the proportion of attractive people to non is pretty unfavorable.


Your standard of beauty is too high.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Your standard of beauty is too high.



*Gasp* Fallow, hand in your pencils and sketch pad please...We're revoking your artist's liscense.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Your standard of beauty is too high.



I only hold others to the same standard I hold myself.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Your standard of beauty is too high.



Depending on one's personal standards, many people may in fact be ugly, however it is not _fact_ and shouldn't be proclaimed as such based on your own preferences. Everyone wants a specific type in both mind and body so few people will be perfect for every individual (Please no one tell me nobody is perfect. You know what I mean).


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Aug 3, 2012)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I don't like the 'hands-free orgasm' being mostly a fantasy.




who said it was mostly a fantasy.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 3, 2012)

dinosaurdammit said:


> who said it was mostly a fantasy.



Since it rarely happens outside of dreams, maybe it is a fantasy.


----------



## Alastair Snowpaw (Aug 3, 2012)

I hate the growth rate of body hair and all the places it grows in. Also how from a semi-distance all people look alike.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Aug 3, 2012)

Spatel said:


> My main complaint is that for one reason or another, most people are just ugly. A well-built human body is awesome, but if you just walk around the grocery store, or at work, or go to any public area the proportion of attractive people to non is pretty unfavorable.



There is no objective or scientific way of determining ugliness and beauty because beauty is a subjective measurement. What's loved in one culture is hated in another culture and as anyone who has seen enough '80s music videos can attest, what can seem beautiful and attractive at one point in time can become loathsome later. It does seem that the ideal body in the United States is an hourglass figure for women and toned rock-hard muscles for men but without following a strict dietary regiment and working out for at least an hour daily, that is unattainable.


----------



## Kangamutt (Aug 3, 2012)

The fact that nerves have no regenerative properties. Every other fucking cell does it, but why not the fucking nerves!? I could probably walk a hell of a lot better if they did.

That and the brain in general with they way it loves to fuck with you. Now ever since a certain something happened to me, I almost always go into a panic when someone touches me on the right side of my ribcage.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 4, 2012)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> The fact that nerves have no regenerative properties. Every other fucking cell does it, but why not the fucking nerves!?



Ummmm....nerves can regenerate...


----------



## lupinealchemist (Aug 4, 2012)

anything involving rectums and sweat glands.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 4, 2012)

BouncyOtter said:


> Ummmm....nerves can regenerate...



Although their regenerative ability is lower than other cells right?


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 4, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Although their regenerative ability is lower than other cells right?



Sucks that if you lose a large chunk or limb of your body it's GG. Lost a leg? Sorry.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 4, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Although their regenerative ability is lower than other cells right?



Well, all stem cells self-renew very slowly.  Nerves do not reside in high turnover tissue, so yes, they do regenerate very slowly.  Even damage to the axon involves slow repair.  Of course neurogenesis can be promoted with the proper factors.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Aug 4, 2012)

BouncyOtter said:


> Ummmm....nerves can regenerate...


Perhaps he's talking about brain neurons? You've got those for life.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 4, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Perhaps he's talking about brain neurons? You've got those for life.



[although actually these cells _do_ change and divide even in adults, just not appreciably]


----------



## BouncyOtter (Aug 4, 2012)

Nineteen-TwentySeven said:


> Perhaps he's talking about brain neurons? You've got those for life.





Fallowfox said:


> [although actually these cells _do_ change and divide even in adults, just not appreciably]



There a few regions of the brain where neurogenesis actively occurs during the course of the life of an adult.  The idea of nervous system having a set number of neurons and being incapable of regeneration is an old scientific theory that has been shown to be incorrect especially in the last two decades.


----------



## JoeX (Aug 5, 2012)

Getting awkward boners. :I


----------



## Bread (Aug 5, 2012)

not being handsome


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 5, 2012)

Hey, this is to the ones around here who sleep sometimes. When some noise is on and you are _about_ doze away without turning it off, does it get strangely...louder to you? I remember I fell asleep while the Empire Strikes Back was playing and a TIE fighter just got BLARING loud for no reason. No volume difference for the rest of the movie, just when I began to slip into dreamland with a pink puff ball and a fat penguin king.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 5, 2012)

BouncyOtter said:


> There a few regions of the brain where neurogenesis actively occurs during the course of the life of an adult.  The idea of nervous system having a set number of neurons and being incapable of regeneration is an old scientific theory that has been shown to be incorrect especially in the last two decades.



On a related topic, lots of research right now into nootropic drugs.  I've been looking into it, interesting stuff, just worried about unforeseen side effects.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Aug 5, 2012)

Body hair
inb4 but ur a furry

my character thingy's a lizard


----------



## yubhom (Aug 6, 2012)

For what I hate about the body that everyone deals with, I would have to say blinking. Blinking just to blink. We blink way to much. And as for what I hate about myself? I am anemic. I have way to little iron in my blood, and don't get enough oxygen to everything. I also have arthritis in both hip joints and in my left knee. I have a problem with my jaw that results from a gym class injury a few years back. Bottom line of the jaw thing is that it grinds and builds major headaches. I am also severely annoyed by electric equipment because even the ones that are silent emit a humming that I can hear. Every alarm clock I have ever had kept me awake. I have all the appliances in my room connected to a single outlet above my headboard so that I can yank it and actually get some sleep.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 6, 2012)

yubhom said:


> For what I hate about the body that everyone deals with, I would have to say blinking. Blinking just to blink. We blink way to much. And as for what I hate about myself? I am anemic. I have way to little iron in my blood, and don't get enough oxygen to everything. I also have arthritis in both hip joints and in my left knee. I have a problem with my jaw that results from a gym class injury a few years back. Bottom line of the jaw thing is that it grinds and builds major headaches. I am also severely annoyed by electric equipment because even the ones that are silent emit a humming that I can hear. Every alarm clock I have ever had kept me awake. I have all the appliances in my room connected to a single outlet above my headboard so that I can yank it and actually get some sleep.



 Dont start a fire with everything on one plug lol. And do you only hear the hum when around electronics?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2012)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Body hair
> inb4 but ur a furry
> 
> my character thingy's a lizard



Even the fluffy furries don't seem to like body hair that much. Human body hair is all bristely, patchy and generally nasty, not at all like the fluff they prefer.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 6, 2012)

I can't stand our body hair. Also why do we itch? We just itch randomly sometimes. Not like a fit of scratching, but it still comes about.


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 6, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> Hey, this is to the ones around here who sleep sometimes. When some noise is on and you are _about_ doze away without turning it off, does it get strangely...louder to you? I remember I fell asleep while the Empire Strikes Back was playing and a TIE fighter just got BLARING loud for no reason. No volume difference for the rest of the movie, just when I began to slip into dreamland with a pink puff ball and a fat penguin king.



I know that the human ear picks up frequencies on some kind of a curve. So it's easier for us to hear some tones than others. Which means that some sounds seem 'louder' at the same volume as others. Perhaps that's it?


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2012)

pseudoart said:


> I know that the human ear picks up frequencies on some kind of a curve. So it's easier for us to hear some tones than others. Which means that some sounds seem 'louder' at the same volume as others. Perhaps that's it?



I think it's more likely that the abrupt change from music to erroneous tie fighter engine made his brain go 'oshit amplify that potentially threatening noise!'.


----------



## pseudoart (Aug 6, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> I think it's more likely that the abrupt change from music to erroneous tie fighter engine made his brain go 'oshit amplify that potentially threatening noise!'.



heh, probably. I know my brain's done that while paying attention to the movie. It's a grating, if iconic noise.


----------



## yubhom (Aug 6, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> Dont start a fire with everything on one plug lol. And do you only hear the hum when around electronics?



I don't have all that much attached to it. Just a lamp, mah phone charger and an ihome. But yes, I only hear it around electronics. And sometimes I pick up radio frequencies.


----------



## Kennin (Aug 7, 2012)

My personal issue: hardly being hungry at all.  Part of it is my medications, but I just.  Have.  No.  Urge.  To.  Eat.  Which is why I'm skinny as all fuck.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kennin said:


> My personal issue: hardly being hungry at all.  Part of it is my medications, but I just.  Have.  No.  Urge.  To.  Eat.  Which is why I'm skinny as all fuck.



I love to eat. I'm jealous of you!


----------



## Kennin (Aug 7, 2012)

zachhart12 said:


> I love to eat. I'm jealous of you!



I'll trade you any day. XD


----------



## ProfessorPasserine (Aug 7, 2012)

Personally, I hate that when we catch a harmless virus that wouldn't really do anything to us, and our bodies say, "interferons!!!!!!!" and then we feel like crud over nothing thanks to our immune response. Then we blame the virus for making us feel cruddy and the immune system just smiles and laughs in our face.


----------



## zachhart12 (Aug 7, 2012)

Kennin said:


> I'll trade you any day. XD



Nu uh


----------



## Tybis (Aug 7, 2012)

I hate that's there's only two sets of teeth.
If they constantly regrew, then I wouldn't have to worry so much about dental care.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2012)

Tybis said:


> I hate that's there's only two sets of teeth.
> If they constantly regrew, then I wouldn't have to worry so much about dental care.



Yes, generally the human body could be better at regenerating. 

My father knew a man however that had 3 sets of teeth, unfortunately they had all grown in at once.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 7, 2012)

Good god he must of had a mouth like a lamprey.


----------



## Ames (Aug 7, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> My father knew a man however that had 3 sets of teeth, unfortunately they had all grown in at once.



Holy shit that's so awesome


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2012)

I think all the functions are fine, i would just rather be most any other vertebrate though. Humans area bit boring feature wise, no fur, drab colours usually, completely rounded features, not tail or claws or anything, dont really seem to have anything special feature wise just the bare minimum. I think are senses are probably crappy aswell compared to other animals.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 7, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I think all the functions are fine, i would just rather be most any other vertebrate though. Humans area bit boring feature wise, no fur, drab colours usually, completely rounded features, not tail or claws or anything, dont really seem to have anything special feature wise just the bare minimum. I think are senses are probably crappy aswell compared to other animals.



Human vision is really rather good as well as our sense of balance which I believe is actually the best in the animal kingdom.


----------



## Ouiji (Aug 7, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> Yes, generally the human body could be better at regenerating.
> 
> My father knew a man however that had 3 sets of teeth, unfortunately they had all grown in at once.



I've seen teeth sent from surgery from people with extra teeth.  I was confused the first time I saw teeth numbered 38 and 40.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

Fallowfox said:


> My father knew a man however that had 3 sets of teeth, unfortunately they had all grown in at once.



My brother and I both had extra teeth...(we're twins we getta lot of the same shit) They would some times come out at the same time and braces were my thing from 4th to 8th grade...I never realized how odd it was to have so many teeth pulled until I was much older though. Stopped around my teens thank God...


----------



## Ariosto (Aug 8, 2012)

I've come to disagree with the views presented above on body hair...

Anyway, what don't I like about the human body? Well, there's itching, paresthesia, flatulence, burping, hair loss, excretion, and that sensation of extremely cold forehead you get after drinking something. And the existence of the foot's pinky, I cannot count the times I've accidentally hit it against tables and doors. Wisdom teeth, too.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Aug 8, 2012)

Oh, the hairloss, why has this not come up yet?


----------



## RitsukaAo (Aug 8, 2012)

I dislike how quickly the senses start to deteriorate. I know I had perfect vision as an infant and child but now at 20, I can't see my hand in front of my face without glasses. Thick glasses like coke bottles. I know it's not typical for all people but it is disappointing how quickly the senses can deteriorate even without constant "abuse".


----------



## Kennin (Aug 8, 2012)

Butterflygoddess16 said:


> My brother and I both had extra teeth...(we're twins we getta lot of the same shit) They would some times come out at the same time and braces were my thing from 4th to 8th grade...I never realized how odd it was to have so many teeth pulled until I was much older though. Stopped around my teens thank God...



Whats not quite as strange is how I was born with no wisdom teeth and several other adult teeth that never developed.  Thank goodness it was symmetrical.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 8, 2012)

I got weird teeth aswell, apparanlty i got 1 less than everyone else, theres a small gap where there never was or will be one. Despite this extra room my bottom two wisdom teeth still came out on there sides, had the one removed, the other is close to a nerve but not causing problems yet.


----------



## meh_is_all (Aug 8, 2012)

That our brain is in our head, and our head is supported by our neck, one of the most fragile parts of the body.


----------



## thenerdymathpimp (Aug 8, 2012)

I hate don't like my trigger finger or flabs.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 8, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I got weird teeth aswell, apparanlty i got 1 less than everyone else, theres a small gap where there never was or will be one. Despite this extra room my bottom two wisdom teeth still came out on there sides, had the one removed, the other is close to a nerve but not causing problems yet.



My teeth are pretty much fine, though I'm yet to see if I grow wisdom teeth [about half of people do not]. On the other hand my brother has what the dentist described as 'perfect' teeth complete with wisdoms. He hardly ever brushes so I'm rightly jealous of him. x3


----------



## Kennin (Aug 8, 2012)

Posting YET AGAIN another body issue:  Pectus excavatum.  My chest basically looks like my sternum and ribs got crushed into my heart. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pectus_excavatum


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

I think I have some sort of mutation where my hair can never be exactly the way I want it. :V
But seriously, my hair. I use some pretty potent gel, and even then it always does that same stupid thing...
WHHHYYYYYY


----------



## Fernin (Aug 8, 2012)

I hate shitting. I understand the processes that nessesitate it, but I despise it none the less.



Furryjones said:


> I hate the need to feed at least three times a day, I'd prefer a digestive system more efficient where we could eat hardly any food and survive.



Never happen, an active human body requires a considerably amount of energy. If we had an ultra low calorie diet we'd be a very sedate, and thus slow and vulnerable species. Contrary to the modern human that spends all its time sitting around doing nothing, our bodies and the systems therein are designed to be active and moderately powerful. Mechanically the human body when running well can actually do an awful lot with 2000-3000 calories, and can get those calories pretty effectively from good food.


----------



## I Am That Is (Aug 8, 2012)

I hate my nasal system.

WHY CANT IT JUST WORK FOR ONCE T.T


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2012)

I Am That Is said:


> I hate my nasal system.
> 
> WHY CANT IT JUST WORK FOR ONCE T.T



Well do you fucking PAY IT ENOUGH!? How's a body supposed to function if you aren't giving it at least $7.25 an hour? D:<


----------



## Bambi (Aug 8, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> First thing I want to know is a normal function you hate.


Having to poop right as I need to take a shower. It's like, what the hell do I do?

Do I wipe before I get into the shower, or do I just wash away whatever "stain" has been made once I finally get into the shower? I wipe of course, but it's just annoying as hell. Also, suddenly needing to poop whenever you're out of the shower. I usually just wipe after that too and hop back into the shower again to make sure I am clean. My body is just weird like that. And it's only mornings when I have to work.


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2012)

People really have a lot of grievances with their personal vessel through life. And I don't know if maybe I'm taking poor care of them, or if this is exclusive to me, but every other week or so, the skin over top the back of my nails start shredding up and peeling back in little thin strips. It's annoying and extremely painful. Maybe I have cancer. o-o


----------



## H.B.C (Aug 8, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> People really have a lot of grievances with their personal vessel through life. And I don't know if maybe I'm taking poor care of them, or if this is exclusive to me, but every other week or so, the skin over top the back of my nails start shredding up and peeling back in little thin strips. It's annoying and extremely painful. Maybe I have cancer. o-o



Ugh, I hate that! I know exactly what you're talking about...


----------



## Bambi (Aug 8, 2012)

Pachi-O said:


> People really have a lot of grievances with their personal vessel through life. And I don't know if maybe I'm taking poor care of them, or if this is exclusive to me, but every other week or so, the skin over top the back of my nails start shredding up and peeling back in little thin strips. It's annoying and extremely painful. Maybe I have cancer. o-o


Working retail is murder to the skin behind my nails. I usually come out of it with at least one cut, or scrape seeing as you're constantly bagging stuff and reaching into places to put more stuff. @.@


----------



## Judge Spear (Aug 8, 2012)

H.B.C said:


> Ugh, I hate that! I know exactly what you're talking about...



It's annoying as fuck. I get the clippers and snip the away down to my skin and put something like a band aid over them. God, that shit hurts.



Bambi said:


> Working retail is murder to the skin behind my nails. I usually come out of it with at least one cut, or scrape seeing as you're constantly bagging stuff and reaching into places to put more stuff. @.@



First, dat signature..... Disgusting. ;3
Second, I have no idea how mine get like that. It feels like someone is sawing at my fingers with paper.


----------



## j'skar (Aug 9, 2012)

acne, diarrhea, vomiting, constipation, glasses, public toilets, flying avocados

i also hate having tourette syndrome, mental illness.


----------



## Dokid (Aug 11, 2012)

Harbinger said:


> I got weird teeth aswell, apparanlty i got 1 less than everyone else, theres a small gap where there never was or will be one. Despite this extra room my bottom two wisdom teeth still came out on there sides, had the one removed, the other is close to a nerve but not causing problems yet.



Same with me..I have 1 less than everyone and I need all 4 of my wisdom teeth removed.


We should add that to the list of things to hate. The way the human body seems to just mess up for no reason


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Aug 12, 2012)

I hate periods, and I hate boobs.

Periods suck since girls like me who don't want kids STILL has to deal with it every month and we ARE NOT allowed to have our uterus removed which is bullshit!

Boobs suck because bras hurt and they are bad for you but you have to wear them because society dictates we do. And the cause my back to hurt.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> I hate periods, and I hate boobs.
> 
> Periods suck since girls like me who don't want kids STILL has to deal with it every month and we ARE NOT allowed to have our uterus removed which is bullshit!
> 
> Boobs suck because bras hurt and they are bad for you but you have to wear them because society dictates we do. And the cause my back to hurt.



There is a way or two to _stop_ having periods, but you need to see your doc about that. It might hurt.

Also a breast reduction isn't unrealistic.


----------



## Mali-Kyte (Aug 12, 2012)

Gibby said:


> There is a way or two to _stop_ having periods, but you need to see your doc about that. It might hurt.
> 
> Also a breast reduction isn't unrealistic.




A breast reduction would be awesome but its also extremely expensive, I'll never be able to afford it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 12, 2012)

Mali-Kyte said:


> A breast reduction would be awesome but its also extremely expensive, I'll never be able to afford it.



Oh shit yeah, probably. Though the period-stopping thing doesn't seem too difficult to get. My sister had it done, but it was under the UK care system, idk what it'd be like over in the US. But it stopped her periods and she was able to bang her boyfriend any time she liked without fear of pregnancy. I suppose they're good things to have, til you finally decide to settle down and think about things like a family an' shit.


----------



## DrewlyYours (Aug 28, 2012)

Im not a fan of having to shave, i like my facial hair but it grows thick and when i want it gone i dont want to spend 30 min shaving. And my hair started falling out on my head when i was 17 and by the time i was 19 all the hair on the top of my head was gone. Now ive got the horseshoe thing goin on, and i hate the time it takes me to take a razor to my head. Wish the rest would just fall out lol


----------



## marlkonim (Aug 29, 2012)

The part of my body which I used to hate till last year was my Belly. I had faced many problems due to overweight and finally I came across a solution for weight loss . I used to follow a diet plan for lose of excess weight. I am in this diet plan since two months and This is the best thing which I had considered as one of the best things that I had performed. My diet plan consists of mainly the green leafy vegetables and less oily things and the food which contains proteins, nutrients and all other necessary ingredients that helps to proper maintenance of our body with out any fat consistency. Are there any best diet plans please suggest.


----------



## Traven V (Aug 29, 2012)

The waist line, lol. Knees too, my knees are hypersensitive to the weather.

As for Marlkonim, it seems you are on the right track I know you've heard this before but changing one's diet is key to weight loss, dancing helps, side bends, crunches (even standing up crunches). *Noms on those leafy vegetables*.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 29, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Oh shit yeah, probably. Though the period-stopping thing doesn't seem too difficult to get. My sister had it done, but it was under the UK care system, idk what it'd be like over in the US. But it stopped her periods and she was able to bang her boyfriend any time she liked without fear of pregnancy. I suppose they're good things to have, til you finally decide to settle down and think about things like a family an' shit.



Endometrial ablation or hysterectomy?
Many who have EA get horrible backpain and can't get pregnant because it would be dangerous, and hysterectomy has a risk of prolapse :I

I will live with my uterus *secretly sending it to mars*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 29, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> Endometrial ablation or hysterectomy?
> Many who have EA get horrible backpain and can't get pregnant because it would be dangerous, and hysterectomy has a risk of prolapse :I
> 
> I will live with my uterus *secretly sending it to mars*



She used a contraceptive implant. c: At least something similar to it. ._. It was something inserted under the skin on her arm, and she said that it stopped her periods completely until it was removed (I think it simply _had_ to be removed, not because she decided on it). There didn't seem be any side effects, save for mood-related stuff. But she's a bitch anyway, so it's difficult to tell.

None of that creepy surgery stuff. ._.


----------



## PapayaShark (Aug 29, 2012)

Gibby said:


> She used a contraceptive implant. c: At least something similar to it. ._. It was something inserted under the skin on her arm, and she said that it stopped her periods completely until it was removed (I think it simply _had_ to be removed, not because she decided on it). There didn't seem be any side effects, save for mood-related stuff. But she's a bitch anyway, so it's difficult to tell.
> 
> None of that creepy surgery stuff. ._.



It will only stop the period in some women, most just get lighter. I know somebody who got heavier :I
And you can get depression, headaches, hairloss and facial hair :I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Aug 29, 2012)

PapayaShark said:


> It will only stop the period in some women, most just get lighter. I know somebody who got heavier :I
> And you can get depression, headaches, hairloss and facial hair :I



well

in that case use a cork or something :V


----------



## Isaac-mellow (Feb 23, 2013)

Sweating and facial hair. *shiver*


----------



## Azure (Feb 23, 2013)

i hate it when the skin on my hands dries out goes all smooth and I CANT GRIP ANYFUCKING THING. that would probably not be the case if i didnt work with cardboard all day. damn stuff literally sucks the life out of your skin, when i take a shower it all sinks into itself and i have the hands of death.

my personal ailment is my heart. it has a ton of faulty wiring and will go on spastic binges of beating really really slow or super fucking fast. all for no fucking reason. its not because im fat, or unhealthy, or anything else. its just fucked. and its really annoying in particular when i am trying to go to sleep and its all like lolno youre gonna feel like you are dying for the next 45 minutes. fuck that shit


----------



## Kazooie (Feb 23, 2013)

Isaac-mellow said:


> Sweating and facial hair. *shiver*


Getting all hot n' sweaty is the most satisfying thing. Exercise rules.

I have an awful nerve in my back which is permanently being pinched by my spinal column (sciatica nerve) causing back pain + pain down the right side of my leg. It's been getting better with time, though.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 24, 2013)

Pulling muscles sucks. It's like "Oops, guess I'm not using that arm for a few days."

P.S: 1,000 posts! I'm ... proud?


----------



## BigwiggingAround (Feb 24, 2013)

I hate it when the back of my throat gets irritated by post-nasal drip whenever I get a cold.


----------



## Rain Crescent (Feb 24, 2013)

I think my least favorite thing about the body is visible pores. I'm a big perfectionist in a way, and I can not stand seeing a bunch of tiny dots all over my face, aka open pores. I'm also into makeup and I hate that I can't seem to go without it because my pores bug me so much. So I use a tiny bit of makeup to hide them so that my skin looks nice and smooth, and all one general tone of color. Call me strange, it's just awkward to see dots all over my face and I feel like I can't have anybody look super closely at me.



Azure said:


> i hate it when the skin on my hands dries out goes  all smooth and I CANT GRIP ANYFUCKING THING. that would probably not be  the case if i didnt work with cardboard all day. damn stuff literally  sucks the life out of your skin, when i take a shower it all sinks into  itself and i have the hands of death.
> 
> my personal ailment is my heart. it has a ton of faulty wiring and will  go on spastic binges of beating really really slow or super fucking  fast. all for no fucking reason. its not because im fat, or unhealthy,  or anything else. its just fucked. and its really annoying in particular  when i am trying to go to sleep and its all like lolno youre gonna feel  like you are dying for the next 45 minutes. fuck that shit



Oh yeah, I know what you mean about your heart feeling really annoying. I believe you have the same thing as me, which is heart palpitations. I get them from having anxiety disorder and overloads of stress. I absolutely hate having them, I can't even sleep over at peoples houses because I stress out from the new enviornment and not having my own bed to sleep in, so the annoying somewhat painful heart pounding occurs. It most certainly does feel like you're dying, and it's the most annoying quick beating ever. e_e;


----------



## Dreaming (Feb 24, 2013)

Leg hair, God this is a pain to shave. And when you shave too close and you get all those red spots and the chill gives you goosebumps.... hnnnng pain


----------



## Conker (Feb 24, 2013)

I'll jump on the "hair" bandwagon. I don't mind the hair on my head, though ti's naturally oily and hard to keep clean sometimes, but I fucking hate facial hair. I also hate shaving because it's annoying. Not really a fan of any of my other body hair, but I'm a guy so it's socially acceptable for me to have it. I still think it's kinda gross.

I'm not much of a fan of my eyes, which always seem to get worse. Not a fan of glasses. My vision isn't awful, but it sucks its no longer perfect.

I actually kinda enjoy shitting. Something fun and rewarding, but I'm also way immature sometimes. I do hate the need for toilet paper. My cat just shits and walks away, but I gotta play cleanup.


----------



## BlueStreak98 (Feb 24, 2013)

Allergies. I know some people have them and some don't, but they make me totally miserable about two weeks a year, and it's just horrible to try and live with.


----------



## Azure (Feb 24, 2013)

Rain Crescent said:


> Oh yeah, I know what you mean about your heart feeling really annoying. I believe you have the same thing as me, which is heart palpitations. I get them from having anxiety disorder and overloads of stress. I absolutely hate having them, I can't even sleep over at peoples houses because I stress out from the new enviornment and not having my own bed to sleep in, so the annoying somewhat painful heart pounding occurs. It most certainly does feel like you're dying, and it's the most annoying quick beating ever. e_e;


my palpitations are a symptom of a larger genetic disease, as are all my symptoms. i also get tachycardia something fierce, and my heart starts to beat at like 180bpm, then i REALLY think this shit is over. add some chest pain, and getting all dizzy and breath short, may as well be dead.


----------



## Calemeyr (Feb 24, 2013)

The Buddha bellies :/

Also the fact that, as a guy, my sexual organs are exposed, only protected by a few layers of fabric. I wonder how often people get groin injuries compared to wild animals? Is it all because we walk upright?
The intelligence is nice, though.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 24, 2013)

Marcus Stormchaser said:


> The Buddha bellies :/
> 
> Also the fact that, as a guy, my sexual organs are exposed, only protected by a few layers of fabric. I wonder how often people get groin injuries compared to wild animals? Is it all because we walk upright?
> The intelligence is nice, though.



Our upright walking is one hypothesis to explain our unusually large penises, actually, so maybe it is part of the mechanism. I wish I could remember the reason for this hypothesis.  Other primates have penises ~4times smaller in proportion. 
Sexual selection is probably also involved, since human mammary glands are also much larger than they need to be. We lake a penis bone too. 

http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_evolution


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 24, 2013)

Allergies, they make me miserable for most of the year.


----------



## Lauralien (Feb 24, 2013)

I hate nausea and vomiting.   Ugh...the burning and the misery and the stench and the mess and the fact that it's so uncontrollable.   Also, my body likes to give me many hours of "warning" (read: horrible nausea) that wants to eject the contents of my stomach.   And personally, any form of nausea just cripples me.  I don't know if it's normal, but if I'm feeling even a little bit nauseous, I basically can't even function or think properly.

My personal ailment is anxiety and eczema.   My anxiety issue doesn't require much description, since it's pretty standard - discomfort in unfamiliar or closed places, panic attacks, fear of spontaneous heart failure, inability to fall asleep due to horrible terrifying thoughts....you know, the usual stuff.

Now, my eczema on the other hand...well, it appeared alongside my other allergies (I'm allergic to just about everything environmental.  Dust, dogs, cats, the outdoors...luckily no serious food allergies).  Anyway, eczema is basically ridiculously-sensitive skin that becomes red, puffy, weepy, flaky, and horrendously itchy if you so much as look at it wrong.  And it feels like your skin is burning.  My skin is also apparently terrible at retaining moisture, and dry skin makes the condition worse...but despite the fact that my body demands that I supply it with moisture, when I actually give it water, *I get itchy!*  What the fuck, skin?  To help this, I guess I'm supposed to take room-temperature showers and avoid hot-tubs like the plague.  Screw that noise, nobody can take my hot water away from me (I've got me some serious first-world problems here, guys).  And once it flares up, it's difficult as hell to get rid of.  It was all over my face, it was super gross, and I'd make it worse by scratching it in my sleep when I don't have the willpower or awareness to stop myself.  I have a bathroom counter full of prescription drugs and creams that didn't work.  Took me a year and a half to finally find something that worked for my skin (I only have to use it when it flares up now), but I'm afraid that my body's going to eventually stop responding to it, and then I'll be itchy and shit out of luck.



Azure said:


> my personal ailment is my heart. it has a ton of faulty wiring and will go on spastic binges of beating really really slow or super fucking fast. all for no fucking reason. its not because im fat, or unhealthy, or anything else. its just fucked. and its really annoying in particular when i am trying to go to sleep and its all like lolno youre gonna feel like you are dying for the next 45 minutes. fuck that shit



Similar to what I sometimes experience, though your case sounds worse.    I'd always wondered if that was a normal thing and that maybe I was just being a pansy...but maybe I'll have to get it looked at some day.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 25, 2013)

Fallowfox said:


> Our upright walking is one hypothesis to explain our unusually large penises, actually, so maybe it is part of the mechanism. I wish I could remember the reason for this hypothesis.  Other primates have penises ~4times smaller in proportion.
> Sexual selection is probably also involved, since human mammary glands are also much larger than they need to be. We lake a penis bone too.
> 
> http://simple.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_evolution



We're too big? That's news to me. Learn something new everyday. Though I can understand some cases... Sexy? Sure if you like it. Necessary? Mmmm not really.


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 25, 2013)

There's nothing about my body I hate, because that would imply there was some standard of physical health I was meant to adhere to if I wanted to have any kind of success in my life. Whatever physical 'flaws' a person has can be overcome with their positive actions and words.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 25, 2013)

Most body hair.


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 25, 2013)

Cocobanana said:


> There's nothing about my body I hate, because that would imply there was some standard of physical health I was meant to adhere to if I wanted to have any kind of success in my life. Whatever physical 'flaws' a person has can be overcome with their positive actions and words.



That's why I said a function of a perfectly healthy individual. Doesn't even have to be an ailment. You could hate fingernails...as do I. You're thinking WAY too deep.


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 25, 2013)

XoPachi said:


> That's why I said a function of a perfectly healthy individual. Doesn't even have to be an ailment. You could hate fingernails...as do I. You're thinking WAY too deep.



If you can hate something about yourself as trivial as fingernails, what are you going to hate about your friends or those you ever get in a relationship with? We tend to judge those around us as harshly as ourselves if not more since they're a separate entity. That's why hate is wrong.


----------



## Hewge (Feb 25, 2013)

Taking the question *way* too seriously, Cocobana. o.o


----------



## Cocobanana (Feb 25, 2013)

Hewge said:


> Taking the question *way* too seriously, Cocobana. o.o



Given how the trends toward self-deprecation have been growing for a while now, I think you guys aren't taking the question seriously enough... we should love our ourselves :c


----------



## Bipolar Bear (Feb 25, 2013)

Long hair. It's a fucking gold mine for lice. Also, I hate lice. And Seborrheic Dermatitis. And facial hair. -w-


----------



## JerryFoxcoon (Feb 25, 2013)

I hate it when I feel pain around the heart area, as if I had needles stuck inside. Doesn't freak me out as much as it used to, but still...

I'm also not too fond of my body hair, but I'm about to fix that with an electric epilator >:3  Painful, but efficient.


----------



## Hinalle K. (Feb 25, 2013)

I hate the whole process of having to eat.
So unpleasant, so lowly! Not fit for a superior breed such as myself, to be degraded in such a way.

Wish I could be a plant, and just feed off the sun! A pretty, pretty plant! Full of vibrant colors and pleasant smells!
Not any plant,you see, no, no. Though I suppose a coconut would be fine, too.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Feb 25, 2013)

The often jarring sounds/images/sensations one can experience while crossing the sleep threshold. I'm trying to SLEEP!


----------



## Nashida (Feb 25, 2013)

What Kit said. I hate when I'm just starting to doze off, then all of a sudden it feels like I got thrown onto my bed. I even flail. One night it happened three times, maybe 5 minutes apart from each other.

I also hate my hair. I don't know why, maybe it's just my kind of hair (hyper curly), but it comes out in bunches. If I'm in the shower washing it, large chunks of it will be wrapped around my thumb. Drives me nuts (and sometimes does a number on my plumbing if I don't catch them before they go down the drain).

I hate my boobs too, they're lopsided. One's easily a D, the other maybe a C, but when I bra shop (which I hate) I have to buy D cups, so little C is swimming and getting zilch support.


----------



## Jason- (Feb 25, 2013)

I hate how I get woken up by random leg spasms.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Feb 26, 2013)

I rescind my previous statement. Fuck facial hair. Fuck it in the ass with a big rubber dick, then break it off and beat it over the head with it.
If you can't tell, I'm having facial hair problems. Namely removal.


----------



## Bando (Feb 26, 2013)

Body, fuck you and your vulnerability to those pesky little germs, bacteria, and other shit. All I want to do is go about my daily life without being hassled by illness. I don't have time to feel like crap.


----------



## Retro (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate not being able to go to sleep and have lucid dreams the second you want to.


----------



## benignBiotic (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate that my legs get stiff when I am seated for a long time. Stupid winter.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate that everything I look at will persist in my vision when I look away or the image moves. It's called trails or palinopsia.
I hate that I have tons of floaters in my vision.
I hate that straight lines in my vision bend and move.
I hate that there is one black dot in the right side of my right eye that constantly floats into my vision when I look around.
I hate that this list of visual problems could keep going.
I hate that I have my skin around my stomach area is a bit stretched out from being overweight in the past.
I hate that my heels lost their fat pad.
I hate that I have IBS.
I hate this other thing I don't want to mention.
I hate that I have bad knees.
I hate that there is a tearing pain between my toes on my right foot when I step off them.
I hate that I have severe nightmares and sleep paralysis. 
I hate that my neck makes a grinding sound when I turn it.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> I hate that everything I look at will persist in my vision when I look away or the image moves. It's called trails or palinopsia.
> I hate that I have tons of floaters in my vision.
> I hate that straight lines in my vision bend and move.
> I hate that there is one black dot in the right side of my right eye that constantly floats into my vision when I look around.
> ...



Floaters are irritating. I don't think I have loads, how many is normal? I know a girl who thinks the floaters in her vision are the ghosts of her dead relatives keeping her company...


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Well if her relatives came back as the deteriorated remnants of the vitreous humour...That would be kind of weird. I don't know how many are normal, but if they show up often causing frequent distraction it's probably too many.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> Well if her relatives came back as the deteriorated remnants of the vitreous humour...That would be kind of weird. I don't know how many are normal, but if they show up often causing frequent distraction it's probably too many.



I tried to explain to her that they were artefacts of her eyes and they moved where she looked because they were inside her eyeballs rather than knowing where she was about to look, but she was having none of it. How rude of me to question that her aunt would appear from beyond the grave to pester her as an obtrusive spot in her vision. x3

I'm looking it up on the NHS site and they don't really say, last time I went to the opticians...which must have been a good year or so ago, they didn't say anything was wrong with my eyes so I assume I don't have a particularly large number of them.


----------



## Fuzzle (Feb 26, 2013)

Well they don't look for floaters in your vision. I've been to the optometrist twice since they started and even got a full work up from an ophthalmologist who invented his own laser, didn't say anything. Also there is very little they can do anyways. If it's extreme they can suck out the fluid in your eye and replace it with a solution and I have heard of a laser that can break them up.


----------



## Outcast (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate how our breathing can be interrupted when eaten food becomes lodged in our throats. Like, who the fuck would put our lungs where they are, knowing that we could very well suffocate if we aren't too careful? 

If you have someone with you who doesn't know how to perform the Heimlich maneuver, or you're alone, consider yourself fucked.


----------



## Fallowfox (Feb 26, 2013)

Fuzzle said:


> Well they don't look for floaters in your vision. I've been to the optometrist twice since they started and even got a full work up from an ophthalmologist who invented his own laser, didn't say anything. Also there is very little they can do anyways. If it's extreme they can suck out the fluid in your eye and replace it with a solution and I have heard of a laser that can break them up.



I only notice them when staring into the distance on bright days, so I'll steer clear of re-juicing my eyeballs. e_O 

[the first human patients must have been very uneasy!]


----------



## LakotaPhoenix (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate having tumors.
I hate the partial paralysis, the partial seizures, the incredibly bad migraines I get everyday caused by the above, too.
I also hate periods, 'cause I got endometriosis and that can ruin anybody's day (thanks mom!).

Other than those, I hate the hot mouth feeling that one gets about an hour or so after brushing. Why can't the clean feeling last longer!?


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 26, 2013)

I hate that I sunburn easy.
I hate that my left elbow tends to locks up.
I hast that my eyes don't work together, as a result my depth perception sucks.


----------



## Demache (Feb 27, 2013)

RadioactiveRedFox said:


> I hate that I sunburn easy.
> I hate that my left elbow tends to locks up.
> I hast that my eyes don't work together, as a result my depth perception sucks.


My favorite part is that when you watch a 3D movies they end up looking more 3D than real life, and in my case, causes really weird flickering effects since the images don't quite match up. And driving unfamiliar vehicles is a pain, because you can't quite tell where the edges of the vehicle are.


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Feb 27, 2013)

Demache said:


> My favorite part is that when you watch a 3D movies they end up looking more 3D than real life, and in my case, causes really weird flickering effects since the images don't quite match up. And driving unfamiliar vehicles is a pain, because you can't quite tell where the edges of the vehicle are.



I don't think I could even see the third dimension in movies, maybe I'll have to go to one just to see what happens. 

OT. I hate that I can't grow a dissent beard, at least I can grow a mustache.


----------



## Symlus (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate random boners. They're so awkward, unless a girl spots it and smiles at you.

Just check for the usual stuff before jumping into that bed.


----------



## Kalmor (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I hate random boners. They're so awkward, unless a girl spots it and smiles at you.
> 
> Just check for the usual stuff before jumping into that bed.


I'll 2nd this. Especially awkward when you get one in class...


----------



## fbocabral (Feb 27, 2013)

I hate human fur. It's not soft and fluffy but it is still there, just to annoy you. Not pretty, not nice, not usefull. You trying to get rid of me? Good luck with that!! I'll grow even stronger in parts you wouldn't DARE to hurt!!
and yea, i hate that about myself...


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 27, 2013)

The tingly feeling you get for a few seconds after bumping into/squeezing a nerve.


----------



## Azure (Feb 27, 2013)

Lev1athan said:


> I hate random boners. They're so awkward, unless a girl spots it and smiles at you.
> 
> Just check for the usual stuff before jumping into that bed.


the worst is the one that lasts for 30 minutes before fucking off finally. i mean, i wasnt even think about sexual things, SO WHERE DID YOU COME FROM?


----------



## Conker (Feb 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> the worst is the one that lasts for 30 minutes before fucking off finally. i mean, i wasnt even think about sexual things, SO WHERE DID YOU COME FROM?


Or when you're ten minutes into a persistent one and go "oh shit, now I have to really piss and this will make aiming hard"


----------



## Azure (Feb 27, 2013)

Conker said:


> Or when you're ten minutes into a persistent one and go "oh shit, now I have to really piss and this will make aiming hard"


oh you mean EVERY MORNING EVER


----------



## Roon Sazi (Feb 27, 2013)

What I hate about all bodies: We can stub our toes. My bed has some sharp metal support thing going on so when I walk into my room too fast I have to spend the next 10 minutes holding my foot and swearing.
My body: damn glasses...

Does anyone else like taking a shit? It's the time of day when I can just sit down, watch youtube, and not have to worry about anything else. It's like sleeping but with youtube.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Feb 28, 2013)

The fact that just one tiny little gene beyond your control not being activated will actually determine which cultural contributions you will never get to appreciate during your life.


----------



## Tigercougar (Feb 28, 2013)

DarrylWolf said:


> The fact that just one tiny little gene beyond your control not being activated will actually determine which cultural contributions you will never get to appreciate during your life.



I'll just assume you mean Down's Syndrome and go from there.


----------



## Jason- (Mar 1, 2013)

Azure said:


> i mean, i wasnt even think about sexual things, SO WHERE DID YOU COME FROM?


Must've been subconsciously related.


----------



## Machine (Mar 1, 2013)

"Hello! I'm your appendix! I'm not really good for anything anymore, so I'm just going to swell up and MURDER THE SHIT OUT OF YOU."


----------



## Fuzzle (Mar 1, 2013)

Roon Sazi said:


> What I hate about all bodies: We can stub our toes. My bed has some sharp metal support thing going on so when I walk into my room too fast I have to spend the next 10 minutes holding my foot and swearing.
> My body: damn glasses...
> 
> Does anyone else like taking a shit? It's the time of day when I can just sit down, watch youtube, and not have to worry about anything else. It's like sleeping but with youtube.




No I have IBS, so I never enjoy it. And have to do it a billion more times than you.


----------



## Spatel (Mar 1, 2013)

Teeth.

Teeth are pretty horrible. It would be nice if they weren't such an utter pain to clean and maintain. If we had just one sharp horseshoe-shaped bone that slowly regrew as we wore away at it, instead of all our little teeth that easily grow in crooked (or don't grow in at all sometimes), and with all the ridges and gum pockets that get infected, I think that'd be better.

Goes to show how terrible these things are that we need a whole medical profession separate from our regular doctors just to take care of them.


----------



## Llamapotamus (Mar 2, 2013)

I.
Hate.
Acne.


----------



## Hadraz (Mar 3, 2013)

I hate being sick. It's just so messy and unpleasant...


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 3, 2013)

I hate it when my elbow locks up, I have no idea what causes it to do it but it hurts like hell.


----------



## Day Coydog (Mar 3, 2013)

Appendix. Nuff said.


----------



## Jason- (Mar 3, 2013)

Llamapotamus said:


> I.
> Hate.
> Acne.


I know zinc can help with that, my mother used to give me zinc tablets which actually helped.


----------



## DarthLeopard (Mar 3, 2013)

Mortality, our unending deteriation, and our enevitable demise.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Mar 3, 2013)

DarthLeopard said:


> Mortality, our unending deteriation, and our enevitable demise.


2edgy4me


----------



## Ryuu (Mar 3, 2013)

Hate that is takes so long to get buff after a long winter


----------



## RadioactiveRedFox (Mar 4, 2013)

I hate heartburn.


----------



## Illuminaughty (Apr 15, 2018)

Heat intolerance. I have a condition that causes me to absolutely wilt in the heat- I feel ill to my stomach, generally bad, the back of my head feels like it's burning and sometimes I feel like I may pass out. Staying in the shade, sitting by a fan or drinking something ice cold helps, but unless I'm swimming I spend 99.9% of my summers inside where there's air conditioning.


----------



## Shoiyo (Apr 15, 2018)

Body hair. I hate my own and everything below the eyebrows gets removed. It gets matted, it smells bad, and frankly, just looks gross.


----------



## Simo (Apr 15, 2018)

Shoiyo said:


> Body hair. I hate my own and everything below the eyebrows gets removed. It gets matted, it smells bad, and frankly, just looks gross.



Funny, I also hate body hair. I recall when I was maybe 12 or 13 or so, and though I was not a particularly religious sort, I would think repeatedly, God, please don't have me grow up to be all hairy! And so, I was pretty lucky, and ended up having maybe a few tiny chest hairs on each side, few enough to count, and some hair on my legs, but all in all, I was really lucky. 

~

Another thing I hate: teeth. Well, I mean, I like having them, but they have so many problems, that are so painful, and expensive to fix.


----------



## WithMyBearHands (Apr 16, 2018)

Uterus.  Shit hurts sometimes and feels like I got kicked by a horse.  Everyone says that it shouldn’t be this bad and that I should see a doctor but I really don’t wanna be on birth control


----------



## zenmaldita (Apr 16, 2018)

WithMyBearHands said:


> Uterus.  Shit hurts sometimes and feels like I got kicked by a horse.  Everyone says that it shouldn’t be this bad and that I should see a doctor but I really don’t wanna be on birth control


----------



## Skychickens (Apr 16, 2018)

I hate that being biologically female makes me have a uterus that causes me enough pain every month I have doctors wanting to do laproscopic surgery to diagnose a problem. That’s what I hate. I hate that women have to just deal with this all the time and I hate how often uniforms consist of light colored pants that just lead for an embarrassing work day if you have an accident.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 16, 2018)

I hate having facial hair, because every time I shave I run the risk of having a breakout. And, if I already have a breakout, I look even worse than before I shaved.


----------



## Okami_No_Heishi (Apr 16, 2018)

DragonMaster21 said:


> I hate having facial hair, because every time I shave I run the risk of having a breakout. And, if I already have a breakout, I look even worse than before I shaved.


I stopped breaking out when I reversed the razor stroke. Most guys pull the razor up, i pull it down. It works. Try it out.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 18, 2018)

I don't use hate except for certain things.

I do however have a rather decent dislike for facial snd body hair. I dun want that shit.:V


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 18, 2018)

I'm getting really tired of waking up nauseous every morning.


----------



## Singlespeed (Apr 19, 2018)

Tits.


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 19, 2018)

I dislike not having wolf genitals.


----------



## PolarizedBear (Apr 19, 2018)

Being itchy.  Too much damn body hair.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Apr 20, 2018)

That I hate the taste of most foods.
Eating is a chore.
I wouldn't really eat if I didn't have to.


----------



## Sealab (Apr 20, 2018)

Chapped lips for sure.


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Apr 21, 2018)

Ass crack hair.


----------



## avisa (Apr 21, 2018)

nails


----------



## Lawkbutt (Apr 22, 2018)

I've always felt a little weirded out by feet. Something about them just looks gross to me for some reason, even more so than genitals or buttholes.


----------



## Judge Spear (Apr 22, 2018)

I made the best threads. :^)


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 22, 2018)

I hate my nails. They always grow so fast that I think they look not scary or gross or long, and then, SCHNING!

I have claws.

I hate having claws.


----------



## haillin (Apr 23, 2018)

Sleeping. HATE needing to sleep for 6 hours a day. If I didn’t need to sleep I’d be able to work more hours so I can afford to buy a beautiful full fur suit, without needed to sell all my worldly possessions. 


—


I have asthma, and it sucks, the end.


----------



## Flowercat (Apr 23, 2018)

I hate sweating. It feels gross and it stains and it makes me dehydrated. If I could just not do that, that would be cool.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 23, 2018)

The fact I know every day my body breaks down slightly... and me with it. There's no replacement parts. Once my body goes I go, too.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 25, 2018)

Its a tie between eating and sleeping.
I'd say eating since I feel like it takes up time, costs money, and doesn't have much to enjoy aside from occasionally good tasting food.

As for a personal ailment, about a month ago I was diagnosed with depression. That was kind of awful to deal with, although I'm taking medicine for it now and that has helped alleviate it significantly. Brain issues are not fun.


----------



## Inkblooded (Apr 25, 2018)

insomnia -_-
idiot body. you need to sleep. you feel tired bad if you dont. you dont like feeling tired and bad.
_so why won't you sleep???
_
also hallucinations. the world is scary enough without my brain making it worse


----------



## Mayflower (Apr 25, 2018)

I hate that I can't make my body do whatever I want it to. I want to decide where, and how much, my hair should grow. I also want to decide if an ice cream should be turned into muscle instead of fat. My body should obey my every command. It's working for me. Not the other way around


----------



## Sunburst_Odell (Apr 25, 2018)

The fact that eating too much makes you fat and is unhealthy. I want to imagine a world where all foods are healthy but taste the exact same. That'd be nice


----------



## AppleButt (Apr 25, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> That I hate the taste of most foods.
> Eating is a chore.
> I wouldn't really eat if I didn't have to.



Dude, same.

Except I don’t hate the taste of most foods.

I just do not like eating all the time. God I hope they invent meal pills one day that gives you all the nutrition you need, and makes you feel full.

——

I hate that I love coffee, but had to give it up because my body does not handle coffee well


----------



## BahgDaddy (Apr 25, 2018)

I need like 8-9 hours of sleep and that's a bit meh.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (Apr 25, 2018)

I feel anxious frequently. Sometimes, there's really no valid reason for it.


----------



## Lawkbutt (Apr 25, 2018)

Constance said:


> I hate that I can't make my body do whatever I want it to. I want to decide where, and how much, my hair should grow. I also want to decide if an ice cream should be turned into muscle instead of fat. My body should obey my every command. It's working for me. Not the other way around


Are you so sure?


----------



## Rant (Apr 25, 2018)

Boobs. They're heavy, they get in the way, forget running, boob sweat, random hormones cause your boobs to hurt, crumbs in your bra, guys wanna hug you just to feel them. Oh and bras costs a lot of money and are always made of cheap, itchy or chaffing material.

And your bust size can go up and you can't keep wearing your old smaller bras because PAIN!!

AND guys are always staring and I don't mean cute guys but old ugly fucks who probably have a record for public indecency. Gross as fuck.


----------



## Astus (Apr 26, 2018)

"You want proof that god doesnt exist or care about you? Your sinuses... like what a cruel invention to have such small pores in there that can get so easily clogged up. It's like they were made to cause trouble >.> but don't tell any of the nuns I said that, they'll likely kill me" - my histology teacher, who teaches at a Catholic university


----------



## Mezlo-the-Bat (Apr 26, 2018)

Any function that makes you get rid of something in your body- toilet stuff, sneezing, spitting, you name it. It's all just gross and uncomfortable.


----------



## One-eyedCat (Apr 26, 2018)

Not being able see with both eyes perfectly...


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 26, 2018)

I can't eat chocolate anymore because I've developed a nasty caffeine sensitivity. At least I get furry points for it.


----------



## MoguMoguArt (Apr 27, 2018)

I was born with legs and knees slightly bend. Doctors couldn't do anything for me.
My walk is a little different from others. People have been bullying me for years and sometimes it hurts a lot. Physical pain, i mean. 
I can't wear high heels for too long. 

It's hard to explain but basically my body is weird and i wish i was born differently


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 27, 2018)

Interesting how many people are saying body hair.  In some ways I'm enjoying getting hairier as I get older, and I don't mind it in others either.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 27, 2018)

I hate it that teeth don't regenerate on their own, and that when they go bad they really fuck you up.


----------



## Gronix (Apr 27, 2018)

Very rapid height growth.

Whether the height result is desirable or not is another question, not in my case, but I kept being skinny all my 19 and a half years, only being able to put on *some* weight now because the body growth just outscaled the weight gain.
It also messed up my knees, and I can thank a mild case of scoliosis to it.


----------



## LuciantheHugmage (May 2, 2018)

I hate allergies passionately. You're just going along with your life, and then, BLAM!

Your body betrays you and freaks out over things that aren't actually harmful.


----------



## Infrarednexus (May 2, 2018)

One thing I dislike about human bodies are the odors they produce from sweat, bad breath, and poor hygiene. I know its natural but it's still a huge inconvenience.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 2, 2018)

Zits and blackheads.. I'm so glad I rarely get them, anymore.


----------



## One-eyedCat (May 2, 2018)

Sleep. I could do so many more things with my life if i didnt need sleep.


----------



## Some Moron (May 2, 2018)

Feet. They look weird!


----------



## Guifrog (May 2, 2018)

Nose. I hate it when it congests, could have larger cavities or something. :/


----------



## Rochat (May 2, 2018)

One-eyedCat said:


> Sleep. I could do so many more things with my life if i didnt need sleep.


Have you tried cocaine?


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

XoPachi said:


> First thing I want to know is a normal function you hate. Not that you die. Too easy. Not that you get sick, can get fat, any easily preventable issues, gender related, or unique physical ailments that you may have gotten at birth or just contracted through genes later in your life. A perfectly healthy human body. What's your least favorite part about it that EVERYONE experiences?
> 
> The second thing, and only if you're willing to share it, IS a personal ailment you have to deal with. Either for the rest of your life or until the doctor heals you. You don't have to say how it came about if you mention it at all.
> 
> ...


Ingrown nails. Two of my freaking toes have had surgery 12 times and now i have no nails, convenient when it comes to cutting them, because there aren't any!


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 3, 2018)

Blue Fire said:


> Ingrown nails. Two of my freaking toes have had surgery 12 times and now i have no nails, convenient when it comes to cutting them, because there aren't any!


Lesson learned for me was don't cut them too far. Cured one last week and a second one I'm slowly but surely fixing. Minor inconvenience as long as you catch it early.


----------



## Blue Fire (May 3, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> Lesson learned for me was don't cut them too far. Cured one last week and a second one I'm slowly but surely fixing. Minor inconvenience as long as you catch it early.


Mine were like no other. Twice my mother had to perform emergency toe surgery on the couch because the ingrown nail was blocking blood flow and my toe was turning black: (yes, she is a vet for horses and was a nurse) so minor problem for some, this stupid ailment went on for years! I caught them before they even hurt. It didn't matter. My family has a history of $#!_ feet......


----------



## pediachnid (May 5, 2018)

the fact hunger and thirst are delayed, and theres a LOT of room for error in brain development


----------



## Karatine (May 5, 2018)

Body hair all the way. It's useless, ugly, it hurts when it gets tugged on by clothes or other things, a pain to shave constantly, and it just has to be all wiry and tangly instead of fluffy and fur like.


----------



## MrFox (May 5, 2018)

Shaving is the worst thing. I hate that it takes time, I hate that you can cut yourself, I hate that society makes me have less fur than I could have.


----------



## Izar (May 6, 2018)

I detest yawning. As a night shift nurse it makes me look unprofessional and disinterested in my job. The worst part is when one of my elderly patients feel the strange urge to call me into her room in the middle of the night and tells me about her childhood pet cat named fluffy. God forbid I yawn, I'll get some choice words from her.


I suffer from asthma and it sucks. I was disqualified from joining the U.S navy because of it. Ahh well, found a different path. Still stinks when I think about it though.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (May 6, 2018)

Some Moron said:


> Feet. They look weird!


Feet are *hot* to some.


----------



## fourur (May 31, 2018)

you can have mental illness


----------



## Niedlich the Folf (May 31, 2018)

Sleep it just waste too much of our time.


----------



## Dongding (Jun 1, 2018)

Guifrog said:


> Nose. I hate it when it congests, could have larger cavities or something. :/





Dongding said:


> I think I have narrow sinuses...


We are congestion brothers.


----------



## Simo (Jun 1, 2018)

Massan Otter said:


> Interesting how many people are saying body hair.  In some ways I'm enjoying getting hairier as I get older, and I don't mind it in others either.



*faints*

Also, nose hairs. I mean I guess they are in there to filter things, but could be better hidden, or replaced by a different system!


----------



## Joni (Jun 1, 2018)

To much text. Brain stopped working.


----------



## Massan Otter (Jun 2, 2018)

Simo said:


> *faints*
> 
> Also, nose hairs. I mean I guess they are in there to filter things, but could be better hidden, or replaced by a different system!



I'm cautious of saying too much for a PG-13 forum, but it's just one of those inexplicable personal preference things.  Natural hair just seems friendlier to me than when people shave.  Maybe it's an otter thing?  
Ear hair can do one though!  I've started to think about buying one of those little trimmers for it...


----------



## jinxyoureit (Jun 12, 2018)

You don’t have to go to the bathroom and your stomach will never hurt again, like you can still eat food but your body just like, absorbs it or smthn


----------



## Kiaara (Jun 12, 2018)

I hate getting cramps in my foot when I move the wrong way


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (Jun 14, 2018)

Our entire reproductive system is really poorly designed for an upright species with the gait and size skulls we have.  REALLY POORLY DESIGNED.


----------



## Joni (Jun 14, 2018)

Silverblue_the_Gothbunny said:


> Our entire reproductive system is really poorly designed for an upright species with the gait and size skulls we have.  REALLY POORLY DESIGNED.


Any suggestions for improvement?


----------



## SonieTheDog (Jun 14, 2018)

Cavities. Just why??? "oh you ate yummy sugar, time to punish you with painful rotten holes in your teeth". I guess just mouth cleanliness in general. Too much of a hassle sometimes


----------



## Silverblue_the_Gothbunny (Jun 14, 2018)

Joni said:


> Any suggestions for improvement?



I think the problem is that so many of the issues are either being adapted for already (baby skulls are very malleable to begin with), or would require huge changes to the species that would stop us from being human.  One of the benefits to birds of laying a chicken egg shaped egg is that you don't get malpositioning, so maybe eggs!

I'd settle for doing it the seahorse way though 

Mammals get high levels of reproductive cancers in general, and humans are no exception.  So there's an easy improvement there - something which means that we're less susceptible to those would benefit everyone.


----------



## silicahowl (Jun 21, 2018)

personally i hate how like, useless and soft we are. i want CLAWS or something?

i have dyspraxia and doing stuff hurts. which is a nightmare because - aside from art - all my hobbies are active outdoorsy type things /welp


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Jun 21, 2018)

I'm really starting to hate my out of control hormones. I'm an adult but I feel like I'm eternally a stereotypical hormonal teenager. My emotions are all over the place, not to mention _other things _that are out of control.


----------

